# 2014 June Rainbows



## Hippielove

2014 June Rainbows

2nd
Ladyluck8181

3rd
Ushindi

4th
ItsAWonder

5th
Izanamie

8th
linaa

9th
Confuzion

10th
asmcsm

11th
Elizabean

12th
LalaR

14th
ProudMomma2Be
Ella_Hopeful
Picksbaby

​


----------



## Hippielove

Bump


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm due 2nd June!


----------



## Hippielove

ladyluck8181 said:


> I'm due 2nd June!

Welcome and congrats..


----------



## Izanamie

I am pregnant again after miscarrying on august 1st due to triple xxx syndrome.

Finger crossed this one sticks I'm due June 5th.
:happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

Izanamie said:


> I am pregnant again after miscarrying on august 1st due to triple xxx syndrome.
> 
> Finger crossed this one sticks I'm due June 5th.
> :happydance:

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Elizabean

I found out last night I'm expecting again after a MC in July. Feeling pretty nervous. 

Online calculator says I will be due around 11th June.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hippielove

Elizabean said:


> I found out last night I'm expecting again after a MC in July. Feeling pretty nervous.
> 
> Online calculator says I will be due around 11th June.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Ushindi

Hi all
I am hopeful that this time, I will be victorius and hold a baby in my hand come June next year. This is my 5th pregnancy. No children as all have ended in miscarriage. I am on cyclogest - 3 times a day. Nice to be here. Am worried, but also excited everytime I do not see blood on tissue. All the best to all of us and my our little ones stick.


----------



## Ushindi

Its 3rd June for me


----------



## Ushindi

I am feeling normal, no much symptoms except bloating and heartburn and afternoon fatigue which is probably because of my busy job. No nausea or other profound syndrome.


----------



## Hippielove

Ushindi said:


> Hi all
> I am hopeful that this time, I will be victorius and hold a baby in my hand come June next year. This is my 5th pregnancy. No children as all have ended in miscarriage. I am on cyclogest - 3 times a day. Nice to be here. Am worried, but also excited everytime I do not see blood on tissue. All the best to all of us and my our little ones stick.

Welcome and congrats...


----------



## linaa

I am expecting again after a stillbirth last february. I am due june 8. I feel nervous


----------



## Ushindi

linaa said:


> I am expecting again after a stillbirth last february. I am due june 8. I feel nervous

So sorry for this loss. Congratulations and remain hopeful that all will go well.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I had a loss in April 2013 at about 5 weeks, got pg again later in April and found out it was a missed miscarriage in June 2013 at 8 weeks. 

Am now pregnant again and feeling much better this time around.

I don't have any symptoms other than some bloat and minor twinges in my uterus. Also tired in the afternoon when I get home from work.

My doc has asked me to take it easy - no exercise other than walking and no lifting more than 5 pounds. He said I can do more but I may burst capillaries which will make me bleed. It would not risk a miscarriage but he wants me to avoid seeing blood (which I really appreciate). 

Had a scan on Monday. Internal probe was broken but used abdominal and still saw a sac measuring 8mm. Have another scan next Thurs. Oct. 10 to hopefully see a fetal pole and maybe even a heartbeat... (I hope)

I am due June 4 and glad I just found the pregnancy after a loss site!

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## confuzion

Already part of a June thread but I'd also like to share the experience this with other pregnant after loss. 

Due June 9th. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Hippielove

linaa said:


> I am expecting again after a stillbirth last february. I am due june 8. I feel nervous

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

Hippielove said:


> linaa said:
> 
> 
> I am expecting again after a stillbirth last february. I am due june 8. I feel nervous
> 
> Welcome and congrats.Click to expand...




ItsAWonder said:


> I had a loss in April 2013 at about 5 weeks, got pg again later in April and found out it was a missed miscarriage in June 2013 at 8 weeks.
> 
> Am now pregnant again and feeling much better this time around.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms other than some bloat and minor twinges in my uterus. Also tired in the afternoon when I get home from work.
> 
> My doc has asked me to take it easy - no exercise other than walking and no lifting more than 5 pounds. He said I can do more but I may burst capillaries which will make me bleed. It would not risk a miscarriage but he wants me to avoid seeing blood (which I really appreciate).
> 
> Had a scan on Monday. Internal probe was broken but used abdominal and still saw a sac measuring 8mm. Have another scan next Thurs. Oct. 10 to hopefully see a fetal pole and maybe even a heartbeat... (I hope)
> 
> I am due June 4 and glad I just found the pregnancy after a loss site!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!!!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> Already part of a June thread but I'd also like to share the experience this with other pregnant after loss.
> 
> Due June 9th. Congrats everyone!

So glad to see you here, welcome and congrats again.


----------



## Elizabean

Hi ladies, nice to meet you all, and congrats on the rainbows.

I was telling DH last night how incredibly tired I have been this week, and he didn't believe it was a symptom! :wacko: I think he thinks I'm trying to get out of going to the gym, but I really do feel exhausted and achey!

How have your OH's been so far?


----------



## confuzion

Thanks Hippie :) Your temps look more regular this cycle than the last. Maybe your hormones are regulating themselves better? I hope next cycle is it for you. I'll be watching for that pregnancy ticker!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - my DH has been amazing. Before seeing the doc, since we are finishing a remodel on the house, I was doing way more than I should. B/c of two miscarriages my doc said not to lift more than 5 lbs and only walking for exercise. DH won't let me do anything now and is trying to do enough that I can get to bed early. I actually feel bad that I am not helping more but I am so tired when I get home from work.


----------



## Ushindi

How is everyone in the June rainbow thread? Wishing you peaceful days that will quickly pass to the much awaited week 12.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Just got a call from my doctor's office. My beta HCGs are great! I did not ask for specific numbers as I only want to know if they are rising well or not. Of course, even with my MMC my levels doubled every two days but, he said we can be "cautiously optimistic". I will take that!


----------



## Elizabean

Ushindi said:


> How is everyone in the June rainbow thread? Wishing you peaceful days that will quickly pass to the much awaited week 12.

Feeling good and positive, how about you? 12 weeks is going to be amazing!




ItsAWonder said:


> Just got a call from my doctor's office. My beta HCGs are great! I did not ask for specific numbers as I only want to know if they are rising well or not. Of course, even with my MMC my levels doubled every two days but, he said we can be "cautiously optimistic". I will take that!

That is great news!

My GP appointment is in about 20 mins so I will get my bloods done this morning. Hopefully I will get my result this afternoon.

I am a type 1 diabetic, and this week my blood sugars went haywire as the hormones made me insulin resistant... I got some tablets from my specialist last night that seem to be working well, so I can calm myself a bit and feel like I'm back in control. We are looking at the crazy hormones as a good sign though, as I didn't experience this last time around :blush:


----------



## Ushindi

Elizabean said:


> Ushindi said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone in the June rainbow thread? Wishing you peaceful days that will quickly pass to the much awaited week 12.
> 
> Feeling good and positive, how about you? 12 weeks is going to be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Just got a call from my doctor's office. My beta HCGs are great! I did not ask for specific numbers as I only want to know if they are rising well or not. Of course, even with my MMC my levels doubled every two days but, he said we can be "cautiously optimistic". I will take that!Click to expand...
> 
> That is great news!
> 
> My GP appointment is in about 20 mins so I will get my bloods done this
> morning. Hopefully I will get my result this afternoon.
> I am a type 1 diabetic, and this week my blood sugars went haywire as the hormones made me insulin resistant... I got some tablets from my specialist last night that seem to be working well, so I can calm myself a bit and feel like I'm back in control. We are looking at the crazy hormones as a good sign though, as I didn't experience this last time around :blush:Click to expand...

All the best with your GP appointment and keep us posted. I am doing good but as I said, I will not mind more symptoms as they give peace of mind. I have had my first appointment already and they did some blood work. My second appointment is 24 October for my first ultra sound. It looks like ages away.


----------



## Ushindi

Hi June 2014 Rainbows
After one,two or recurrent loses, am sure your GP's/Gyn have put you on something or nothing. My last one believes in doing nothing and was I was only on folic acid. After the miscarriage, I left him and now with a new one who has put me on Cyclogest (progesterone), Evion (vitamin E), baby aspirin (75mg) and folic acid. Taking something makes me feel at ease. What are you guys taking?


----------



## asmcsm

Hello ladies! Mind if I join? I just got my BFP this morning after a miscarriage due to blighted ovum in May. SO excited to be in the pregnancy boards again, but also sooo nervous! Based on LMP I'd be due June 10


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Hello, I got my BFP yesterday after having a miscarriage last month .
We also have 17 month old baby boy at home .
I have lost all of my symptoms which always happens before I miscarry so I am kinda worried ;(
My due date should be June 14th 2014

Congrats to all of you :)


----------



## Izanamie

5 weeks 3 days today, miscarried at 5 weeks 5 days last time, can't wait to just make the 6 week mark try and relax a little. 

Doctors appointment on Wednesday to get referred for an early u/s, which I'll try and put off to the 7 week mark so I'll definitely hear a heartbeat but I could get impatient :wacko:

No definite symptoms yet, no sore boobs although I get a quick sharp pain every now and then (no more than twice a day), no nausea or sickness, honestly I keep forgetting I'm pregnant. 

everyday I'm not spotting is a good day. :happydance:
I spotted for a week and a half before miscarrying last time.


----------



## Ushindi

Izanamie said:


> 5 weeks 3 days today, miscarried at 5 weeks 5 days last time, can't wait to just make the 6 week mark try and relax a little.
> 
> Doctors appointment on Wednesday to get referred for an early u/s, which I'll try and put off to the 7 week mark so I'll definitely hear a heartbeat but I could get impatient :wacko:
> 
> No definite symptoms yet, no sore boobs although I get a quick sharp pain every now and then (no more than twice a day), no nausea or sickness, honestly I keep forgetting I'm pregnant.
> 
> everyday I'm not spotting is a good day. :happydance:
> I spotted for a week and a half before miscarrying last time.

I feel just like you do. I was in a wedding today and was not feeling pregnant at all. I danced and ate. No symptoms at all today but currently having mild cramps. I have never crossed 6 weeks 3 days in my last 4 pregnancies. Today I had to scrutinize my tissue and thought I saw brownish but it must have been me being paranoid. No bleeding. That keeps me going for now hoping all is well with little bean.


----------



## LalaR

Could I join you please. I think I am 4+3 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby. I had 3 losses before my little rainbow was born last December. We started ttc again in may and had another loss at the end of June. I am going and praying this little bean sticks. Even though I have a lo already I am terrified!! Possible due date 12 June. X


----------



## Ushindi

LalaR said:


> Could I join you please. I think I am 4+3 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby. I had 3 losses before my little rainbow was born last December. We started ttc again in may and had another loss at the end of June. I am going and praying this little bean sticks. Even though I have a lo already I am terrified!! Possible due date 12 June. X

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!


----------



## Izanamie

5 weeks 5 days today, yay!

Starting to feel a little nauseous in the mornings or when I have no food in my tummy.

Don't think ima be able to hold off on my early u/s till 7 weeks, gunna try and book in for Friday at 6 weeks 2 days. the way I see it is of it's too early I'll just get another next week.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hippielove

asmcsm said:


> Hello ladies! Mind if I join? I just got my BFP this morning after a miscarriage due to blighted ovum in May. SO excited to be in the pregnancy boards again, but also sooo nervous! Based on LMP I'd be due June 10

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Hello, I got my BFP yesterday after having a miscarriage last month .
> We also have 17 month old baby boy at home .
> I have lost all of my symptoms which always happens before I miscarry so I am kinda worried ;(
> My due date should be June 14th 2014
> 
> Congrats to all of you :)

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Hippielove

LalaR said:


> Could I join you please. I think I am 4+3 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby. I had 3 losses before my little rainbow was born last December. We started ttc again in may and had another loss at the end of June. I am going and praying this little bean sticks. Even though I have a lo already I am terrified!! Possible due date 12 June. X

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Ushindi

Izanamie said:


> 5 weeks 5 days today, yay!
> 
> Starting to feel a little nauseous in the mornings or when I have no food in my tummy.
> 
> Don't think ima be able to hold off on my early u/s till 7 weeks, gunna try and book in for Friday at 6 weeks 2 days. the way I see it is of it's too early I'll just get another next week.
> 
> How's everyone else feeling?

Nice that you are feeling pregnant. The nausea is totally non existent for me. Just on and off cramps and bloating/gas and heartburn. In between, I do not even feel pregnant. I just cross my fingers and pray everything is okay. I will patiently wait for 8 week scan to be certain as I do not want the confusion associated with early scans.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - how are things going with your diabetes? 

Ushindi - I am not doing anything different after two miscarriages. I show no need for baby aspirin or progesterone and my doc and I both want to take a laid back approach as right now the risk of miscarriage does not outweigh the risk of the meds. I have second guessed this at times but I am overall happy with this decision. My friends who are 3rd time lucky did not take meds either so that is reassuring for me. I don't think it hurts to take them though.

AFM - Like most of you, still no real symptoms. Very bloated. I actually need to go buy some new shirts to hide my bloat bump. A little queasy and tired but most of the time I feel like myself. Don't know if I want to start vomiting or not! Getting nervous for my u/s on Thursday but excited that I don't have to wait any longer than that. Fingers crossed for fetal development and a heartbeat!


----------



## Ushindi

ItsAWonder said:


> Elizabean - how are things going with your diabetes?
> 
> Ushindi - I am not doing anything different after two miscarriages. I show no need for baby aspirin or progesterone and my doc and I both want to take a laid back approach as right now the risk of miscarriage does not outweigh the risk of the meds. I have second guessed this at times but I am overall happy with this decision. My friends who are 3rd time lucky did not take meds either so that is reassuring for me. I don't think it hurts to take them though.
> 
> AFM - Like most of you, still no real symptoms. Very bloated. I actually need to go buy some new shirts to hide my bloat bump. A little queasy and tired but most of the time I feel like myself. Don't know if I want to start vomiting or not! Getting nervous for my u/s on Thursday but excited that I don't have to wait any longer than that. Fingers crossed for fetal development and a heartbeat!

All the best Itsawonder as you go for you scan. May you get to see your hearts desire.


----------



## Ushindi

Hi June Rainbow
The six week mark is critical because this is when most organs are formed. Its a busy week for the baby. I reach this critical land mark tomorrow but going through it to week 7 is critical for me. I have not gone past 6 weeks in all my previous 4 pregnancies. I hope and pray this cycle will be broken by this little bean.

They also say most symptoms start at week 6 and even the heart beat is more convincing during this week. I have very mild symptoms and today I was very discouraged for not having symptoms.


I am trying very hard to think positive and be optimistic and trust in God! 

All the best to you all as you cross over the 6 week mark.


----------



## Izanamie

Ushindi,
I too am at 5 weeks 6 days today, I too have had very mild almost non-existent symptoms, nothing to worry about I've googled and symptoms kick in between now and 7 weeks if you get any. 

The only thing that has kept me sane is that I know the reason I miscarried last time (triple xxx syndrome) which I've been told is very unlikely to happen again.

All the best.


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> Elizabean - how are things going with your diabetes?
> 
> Ushindi - I am not doing anything different after two miscarriages. I show no need for baby aspirin or progesterone and my doc and I both want to take a laid back approach as right now the risk of miscarriage does not outweigh the risk of the meds. I have second guessed this at times but I am overall happy with this decision. My friends who are 3rd time lucky did not take meds either so that is reassuring for me. I don't think it hurts to take them though.
> 
> AFM - Like most of you, still no real symptoms. Very bloated. I actually need to go buy some new shirts to hide my bloat bump. A little queasy and tired but most of the time I feel like myself. Don't know if I want to start vomiting or not! Getting nervous for my u/s on Thursday but excited that I don't have to wait any longer than that. Fingers crossed for fetal development and a heartbeat!

I'm doing well since I started my new medication last Thursday, so I'm happy with that. 

I'm also feeling queasy and tired. I felt awful this morning, it was such a struggle. No vomiting yet but I'm sure it's only a matter of time, if this morning is anything to go by. I'm loving my ginger tablets! 

Not long now until your scan ItsAWonder, how exciting! My first will be in 2 weeks- normally they wait 12 weeks for the first here, but I get mine at 7 weeks because of the earlier loss. 

I got my HCG back on Friday, it was fantastic. Such a relief!


----------



## Ushindi

Izanamie said:


> Ushindi,
> I too am at 5 weeks 6 days today, I too have had very mild almost non-existent symptoms, nothing to worry about I've googled and symptoms kick in between now and 7 weeks if you get any.
> 
> The only thing that has kept me sane is that I know the reason I miscarried last time (triple xxx syndrome) which I've been told is very unlikely to happen again.
> 
> All the best.

Izanamine- lack of worry is good and it is a positive thing. So I will borrow your spirit of no worry. Worry does not help though sometimes it just sets in and seem uncontrollable. I have a feeling from the way you are talking that all will be well and your risk level are low. I will google more on triple xxx syndrome.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, I so wish I was at the 6 week mark and had a scan soon. I am now 4+5 and the anxiety is getting the better of me again. I don't qualify for bloods or a scan and basically have to wait for my 12 week scan. I am considering a private scan but that can't be until about 7 weeks. I have stupidly kept checking my BBT and it has fallen a bit the last few days. I have had problems with probable low progesterone before so am terrified that it is happening this time round. I keep hoping that it is just that it is getting colder at night but ???


----------



## Ushindi

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies, I so wish I was at the 6 week mark and had a scan soon. I am now 4+5 and the anxiety is getting the better of me again. I don't qualify for bloods or a scan and basically have to wait for my 12 week scan. I am considering a private scan but that can't be until about 7 weeks. I have stupidly kept checking my BBT and it has fallen a bit the last few days. I have had problems with probable low progesterone before so am terrified that it is happening this time round. I keep hoping that it is just that it is getting colder at night but ???

LalaR, We are on a long journey but we take a step at a time not knowing what holds for tomorrow. But hope keeps us moving!! You are almost at the 5 week mark so just take it a day at a time. An early scan causes more worries because they will not see much so just be patient and wait for the 7 week scan. In my previous pregnancies, I did early scans and the results were always inconclusive with something like "wait for a week/two weeks" to confirm viability. I am trying to be very patient and wait for the 8 week scan. Cheers and all the best.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - Glad the medicine is working out for you.

I have been tired as well and have been a bit queasy on and off but nothing major. Was really queasy last pregnancy as well. I think I will feel more confident if I just vomit but of course, once I am there, I will wish I was not sick. 

I am getting excited for Thursday. I do believe I will see growth and cannot wait to know that things are moving forward.

Glad you are booked for a 7 week scan. The time will go by faster than you think! Also glad your ginger tablets are working well for you.

It's comforting to know that most women here do not yet have strong symptoms.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Izanamie said:


> Ushindi,
> I too am at 5 weeks 6 days today, I too have had very mild almost non-existent symptoms, nothing to worry about I've googled and symptoms kick in between now and 7 weeks if you get any.
> 
> The only thing that has kept me sane is that I know the reason I miscarried last time (triple xxx syndrome) which I've been told is very unlikely to happen again.
> 
> All the best.

Right there with you. 5+6 and almost non-existent symptoms other than bloat and some queasiness. I am tired in the afternoons as well but it's all mild.

It must be a bit of a relief to have an explanation for your miscarriage. I do not have one for either of my miscarriages but I still feel more positive this time around. And my cat is hanging out with me which she would not do with my other pregnancies.


----------



## Izanamie

Ushindi,

Actually I have had two incidences of bleeding now, first was after intercourse last Thursday quite a bit of pink blood but that cleared up pretty quietly, brown by the morning and gone by lunchtime and yesterday (Tuesday) after I had some more pink cm after straining for a BM which has now turned to brown and is very minimal.

I have a doctors appointment today and will speak to her about it, but I continue to be positive as I believe it just one of those things with all that extra blood and the cervix being extra sensitive.

If I'm going to miscarry I'm going to enjoy every pregnant moment until I do.

Triple xxx syndrome is where the baby (a baby girl) has an extra X chromosome so instead of being xx (a girl) or xy (a boy) she was xxx a chromosomal abnormality causing my body to identify this and miscarry. 

Sending my positivity your way. :cloud9:


----------



## Izanamie

Doctors appointment went well sent me for an early ultrasound to rule out ectopic pregnancy, a hcg blood test and urine test to check for infections.

At my ultrasound we could see a gestational sac and yolk sac and what she said look likes the beginnings of a fetal pole inside the uterus. They put me at 5 weeks 6 days. This also set off some more pink spotting which 20 minutes later cleared up completely.


----------



## Izanamie

Hcg blood test shows levels of high 6000's can't remember exact number.

On my miscarried cycle my hcg only got to 1900 before decreasing.

Doctor has ordered a follow up ultrasound for 7-14 days.


----------



## Elizabean

Izanamie, good luck, it sounds like you are in good hands :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi, I'm due June 14th.

I've been TTC just over 2 years, and miscarried clomid twins 2 months ago, so am very surprised and very very nervous to have gotten a bfp today whilst waiting to re-start clomid next month!


----------



## Ushindi

Izanamie said:


> Ushindi,
> 
> Actually I have had two incidences of bleeding now, first was after intercourse last Thursday quite a bit of pink blood but that cleared up pretty quietly, brown by the morning and gone by lunchtime and yesterday (Tuesday) after I had some more pink cm after straining for a BM which has now turned to brown and is very minimal.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment today and will speak to her about it, but I continue to be positive as I believe it just one of those things with all that extra blood and the cervix being extra sensitive.
> 
> If I'm going to miscarry I'm going to enjoy every pregnant moment until I do.
> 
> Triple xxx syndrome is where the baby (a baby girl) has an extra X chromosome so instead of being xx (a girl) or xy (a boy) she was xxx a chromosomal abnormality causing my body to identify this and miscarry.
> 
> Sending my positivity your way. :cloud9:

Thanks Izanamie - best wishes as you see the doctor. Cheers


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi ladies! I've been a bit of a stalker of this group since finding out in pregnant but didn't want to post just yet. I'm due June 14th :)!! Found out last Monday very early

Very excited this time round I had a three month break from being pregnant we just stopped trying. Also found out I have aps (sticky blood) I'm on asprin and fragamin injections daily... 

All my pregnancies have usually ended around 4weeks and 5days I start bleeding but my blood start showing failed pregnancy at 3weeks 6day mark..

I'm under the recent miscarriage clinic had sooo much blood taken but very happy there keeping a eye on me, I've had blood taken at 3weeks+2 they were 61 at 3+4 they were 184 and taken yesterday at 4+3 they are 2083 so I'm over the moon!!

I'm being booked in for a ultrasound at 6weeks+2 can't wait!!!


----------



## confuzion

Going in for confirmation and bloods tomorrow. I am super super nervous. With my last pregnancy, they could tell after 2 bloods that all wasn't well, because my progesterone dropped from a 13 to an 8. I'm sooo nervous about my progesterone not being too great I could eat my fingers.

I have been having a lot of symptoms though, so that's a LITTLE comforting.


----------



## confuzion

Picksbaby said:


> Hi ladies! I've been a bit of a stalker of this group since finding out in pregnant but didn't want to post just yet. I'm due June 14th :)!! Found out last Monday very early
> 
> Very excited this time round I had a three month break from being pregnant we just stopped trying. Also found out I have aps (sticky blood) I'm on asprin and fragamin injections daily...
> 
> All my pregnancies have usually ended around 4weeks and 5days I start bleeding but my blood start showing failed pregnancy at 3weeks 6day mark..
> 
> I'm under the recent miscarriage clinic had sooo much blood taken but very happy there keeping a eye on me, I've had blood taken at 3weeks+2 they were 61 at 3+4 they were 184 and taken yesterday at 4+3 they are 2083 so I'm over the moon!!
> 
> I'm being booked in for a ultrasound at 6weeks+2 can't wait!!!

congrats! on the pregnancy and the good numbers!


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> Going in for confirmation and bloods tomorrow. I am super super nervous. With my last pregnancy, they could tell after 2 bloods that all wasn't well, because my progesterone dropped from a 13 to an 8. I'm sooo nervous about my progesterone not being too great I could eat my fingers.
> 
> I have been having a lot of symptoms though, so that's a LITTLE comforting.

I know how you feel! Going for my blood confirmation tomorrow as well. FX both of our beans are snuggled in tight and aren't going anywhere


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Going in for confirmation and bloods tomorrow. I am super super nervous. With my last pregnancy, they could tell after 2 bloods that all wasn't well, because my progesterone dropped from a 13 to an 8. I'm sooo nervous about my progesterone not being too great I could eat my fingers.
> 
> I have been having a lot of symptoms though, so that's a LITTLE comforting.
> 
> I know how you feel! Going for my blood confirmation tomorrow as well. FX both of our beans are snuggled in tight and aren't going anywhereClick to expand...

Fx!!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Waiting for blood results is the longest wait ever!! Hope both your numbers are increasing nicely. 

Know how you feel though.

It's very comforting to hear your numbers are doubling and at 2,000 hcgs you can see something on a ultrasound which made it hit home for me! Can't wait for my ultrasound counting down the days


----------



## Ushindi

Congratulations to new BFPs, and also to the courageous people who have to keep having numbers checked. Honestly, I am not courageous enough to have numbers checked and just waiting for that ultimate ultrasound that is going to tell it all. 

And the truth is am not feeling pregnant and this is a reality check that sometimes drives me crazy sometimes but am most of the time okay and have surrendered to God. I am hoping and praying for a surprise strong heartbeat in two weeks. I have also tried to prepare myself for the worst but this is what makes me go crazy so I have stopped doing that. I am following Izanamie attitude and I quote her "If I'm going to miscarry I'm going to enjoy every pregnant moment until I do" 

Thats an excellent attitude which am emulating.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Izanamie - it's scary to have bleeding but it sounds like you are falling into the 'normal bleed' category. I am very happy for you!

To everyone having their bloods taken, congrats on the increasing numbers and good luck!

I have my second scan tomorrow at 6+1. Yesterday I found out that the internal probe is broken on my doctors machine so I can only have an abdominal scan. Of course I am panicking b/c I want to see a heartbeat if possible and won't be able to abdominally. Since his office is in the hospital I will see if he can use a machine from another department or send me to radiology if I only see an empty sac.


----------



## Picksbaby

Good luck for tomorrow will you get a picture? Fingers crossed they let you use another machine.


----------



## Picksbaby

It's horrible having all this blood work but I felt it needed in this pregnancy after my last one. It's nice to see totally different numbers in this pregnancy and there constantly increasing my consultant is very happy with the numbers next appointment is next Wednesday fingers crossed for even more good news and another lot Of injections..

Is anyone else on any medications? Or done anything different in this pregnancy to all the others ?


----------



## ItsAWonder

My doc did not want me to take any meds as I do not have a blood clotting disorder and my progesterone was fine with my last pregnancies. He thinks the two miscarriages were due to chromosome abnormalities. 

The only change is that I stopped drinking any caffeine. I used to have one cup of coffee in the morning.

Although last night I got through 1/2 pint of chocolate fudge coconut ice cream before I remembered the caffeine content in chocolate. I was looking for cherry but they were out....


----------



## Hippielove

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi, I'm due June 14th.
> 
> I've been TTC just over 2 years, and miscarried clomid twins 2 months ago, so am very surprised and very very nervous to have gotten a bfp today whilst waiting to re-start clomid next month!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Hippielove

Picksbaby said:


> Hi ladies! I've been a bit of a stalker of this group since finding out in pregnant but didn't want to post just yet. I'm due June 14th :)!! Found out last Monday very early
> 
> Very excited this time round I had a three month break from being pregnant we just stopped trying. Also found out I have aps (sticky blood) I'm on asprin and fragamin injections daily...
> 
> All my pregnancies have usually ended around 4weeks and 5days I start bleeding but my blood start showing failed pregnancy at 3weeks 6day mark..
> 
> I'm under the recent miscarriage clinic had sooo much blood taken but very happy there keeping a eye on me, I've had blood taken at 3weeks+2 they were 61 at 3+4 they were 184 and taken yesterday at 4+3 they are 2083 so I'm over the moon!!
> 
> I'm being booked in for a ultrasound at 6weeks+2 can't wait!!!

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## Izanamie

Ushindi said:


> Honestly, I am not courageous enough to have numbers checked and just waiting for that ultimate ultrasound that is going to tell it all. .

I had some bloods to check my hcg yesterday but I have opted to not get the follow up bloods in 2-3 days because I just don't wanna know. the hardest part about my last miscarriage was that phone call from the doctors office saying the hcg had gone down and then waiting to miscarry. 

Have a follow up ultrasound in 2 weeks.

Feeling nauseous on and off today, thought I was gunna throw up last night after being out and not eating for 4-6 hours.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My lines are so faint and it's after AF is due. I bet this is a chemical pregnancy... I feel very negative about the whole thing.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My lines are so faint and it's after AF is due. I bet this is a chemical pregnancy... I feel very negative about the whole thing.

It's okay if they are faint - especially if they are internet tests. The most important thing is that they get darker every two to three days. They only need to be a hair darker. Have you been able to get comparisons yet?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

ItsAWonder said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> My lines are so faint and it's after AF is due. I bet this is a chemical pregnancy... I feel very negative about the whole thing.
> 
> It's okay if they are faint - especially if they are internet tests. The most important thing is that they get darker every two to three days. They only need to be a hair darker. Have you been able to get comparisons yet?Click to expand...

Thanks for replying :) I only tested yesterday and today and the lines were about the same, but as they're so faint I didn't expect to see a difference... last time with the m/c I got a line darker than this at 14dpo and my HCG was 99... now I think I'm 18dpo... I suppose I could be wrong... :shrug:


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi, I'm pregnant after a mmc at 9 weeks in may... I'm terrified that something isn't going to go right this time, I'm 4 weeks today ( approximately because we weren't trying this month at all) .. I'm eagerly waiting my second blood results which should be in today, Mondays blood work revealed an hcg of 126 and progesterone of 16.1 which was 3+4 and then I had repeats two days later at 3+6... what do y'all think of that progesterone? I was worried it was a little low.. but my Dr said it was early and to wait and see what Wednesdays looked like.. I'm still nervous...


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. I just had my abdominal scan. The doctor was prepared to send me to radiology if a trans-vaginal was needed, however.... we saw a heartbeat!!!!! 120 beats per minute so not even slow!!! I did not take a picture b/c the image was so small.

My next scan will be in 3 weeks and I honestly believe this is our rainbow baby!


----------



## confuzion

ItsAWonder said:


> Hey ladies. I just had my abdominal scan. The doctor was prepared to send me to radiology if a trans-vaginal was needed, however.... we saw a heartbeat!!!!! 120 beats per minute so not even slow!!! I did not take a picture b/c the image was so small.
> 
> My next scan will be in 3 weeks and I honestly believe this is our rainbow baby!

Yay! That's great news :) congrats!


----------



## Exmxb

I'm due June 12th! :D


----------



## Hippielove

Exmxb said:


> I'm due June 12th! :D

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Izanamie

Exmxb said:


> I'm due June 12th! :D

Welcome!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Can anyone give me an opinon on my tests I took? The link is in the spoiler of my signature?

They were taken a day apart, the top one is the earliest one I took, and the earliest it could have been is about 14DPO. Do you think there is any progression???

I want to join in and be excited with you girls, but I'm too worried :S


----------



## LalaR

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Can anyone give me an opinon on my tests I took? The link is in the spoiler of my signature?
> 
> They were taken a day apart, the top one is the earliest one I took, and the earliest it could have been is about 14DPO. Do you think there is any progression???
> 
> I want to join in and be excited with you girls, but I'm too worried :S

I definitely see progression. Also you have a 2-3 on a digi which is great. I would try and relax a bit now. The IC tests are a bit faint initially. Even with a 3+ on digi I still don't get the test line darker than the control. 
CONGRATULATIONS!!! Xx:happydance:


----------



## Izanamie

Yep no doubt getting darker :happydance:


----------



## Izanamie

Got really anxious today and decided to have follow up bloods from Wednesday.
Hcg on Wednesday was in the 6000's (cant recall exact number) today 11,600 

Wooo! 

Ordered myself a nappy bag to celebrate :happydance:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Izanamie said:


> Got really anxious today and decided to have follow up bloods from Wednesday.
> Hcg on Wednesday was in the 6000's (cant recall exact number) today 11,600
> 
> Wooo!
> 
> Ordered myself a nappy bag to celebrate :happydance:

Congrats - that's wonderful news!


----------



## confuzion

congrats izanamie!

I got some good news myself this morning! I finally had my blood taken yesterday to check beta-hcg and progesterone. My progesterone was 26 (13 down to 8 with my last pregnancy) and hcg was 14,000+ (don't remember exact number, and it was around 3,000 at 5 weeks last time). So things are definitely progressing better than my last pregnancy. I can relax just a bit! So happy!


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> congrats izanamie!
> 
> I got some good news myself this morning! I finally had my blood taken yesterday to check beta-hcg and progesterone. My progesterone was 26 (13 down to 8 with my last pregnancy) and hcg was 14,000+ (don't remember exact number, and it was around 3,000 at 5 weeks last time). So things are definitely progressing better than my last pregnancy. I can relax just a bit! So happy!

Glad to hear your results came out so great confusion! I've decided to go by my OD for my due date because it will be more accurate, could you change my date to June 15th on the front page?

I'm hoping that I will get my hcg results back today instead of Monday. I'm disappointed because my midwife isn't going to do a repeat blood draw. I've decided to do one privately through LabCorps on Monday to try and ease my mind hopefully. I'm freaking out a little because I feel like my symptoms are disappearing and last time when that happened I miscarried:(


----------



## confuzion

asmcsm said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> congrats izanamie!
> 
> I got some good news myself this morning! I finally had my blood taken yesterday to check beta-hcg and progesterone. My progesterone was 26 (13 down to 8 with my last pregnancy) and hcg was 14,000+ (don't remember exact number, and it was around 3,000 at 5 weeks last time). So things are definitely progressing better than my last pregnancy. I can relax just a bit! So happy!
> 
> Glad to hear your results came out so great confusion! I've decided to go by my OD for my due date because it will be more accurate, could you change my date to June 15th on the front page?
> 
> I'm hoping that I will get my hcg results back today instead of Monday. I'm disappointed because my midwife isn't going to do a repeat blood draw. I've decided to do one privately through LabCorps on Monday to try and ease my mind hopefully. I'm freaking out a little because I feel like my symptoms are disappearing and last time when that happened I miscarried:(Click to expand...

I will change your date on the sunflowers group (this is the rainbow group :haha:).

Don't freak out! My symptoms keep coming and going too. I think it happens to all of us. I'm sure all will be well. Could you call your midwife and see if the results are in? That's what I planned on doing if they didn't call me.


----------



## asmcsm

confuzion said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> congrats izanamie!
> 
> I got some good news myself this morning! I finally had my blood taken yesterday to check beta-hcg and progesterone. My progesterone was 26 (13 down to 8 with my last pregnancy) and hcg was 14,000+ (don't remember exact number, and it was around 3,000 at 5 weeks last time). So things are definitely progressing better than my last pregnancy. I can relax just a bit! So happy!
> 
> Glad to hear your results came out so great confusion! I've decided to go by my OD for my due date because it will be more accurate, could you change my date to June 15th on the front page?
> 
> I'm hoping that I will get my hcg results back today instead of Monday. I'm disappointed because my midwife isn't going to do a repeat blood draw. I've decided to do one privately through LabCorps on Monday to try and ease my mind hopefully. I'm freaking out a little because I feel like my symptoms are disappearing and last time when that happened I miscarried:(Click to expand...
> 
> I will change your date on the sunflowers group (this is the rainbow group :haha:).
> 
> Don't freak out! My symptoms keep coming and going too. I think it happens to all of us. I'm sure all will be well. Could you call your midwife and see if the results are in? That's what I planned on doing if they didn't call me.Click to expand...

Lol oops. Too many threads I'm following, hard to keep track of which one I'm posting in sometimes. Thank you though. I will probably call in the afternoon. It's a smaller office in a rural town so it seems like the turn around for testing is always a little slower than everywhere else :?


----------



## Beneli

Cautiously expecting #3 June 7th!


----------



## Kerlouet

Could I join please? Due 24th june pregnancy #4 trying for baby #1


----------



## CJJM54

Hi everyone...cautiously expecting my #2 baby after 2 mc's. DD is June 25th.

Had blood work Monday and my hcg was 60 and progesterone 28. Returning today for a redraw to check for doubling. Does my # seem low though?


----------



## Ushindi

As the day for my scan approaches.. I have decided to retreat and just be quiet because I am nervous and also prayerful because there is nothing else to do. My scan is next week 24 October. I have no symptoms except fatigue in the afternoons and once in a while feeling bloated and slight heartrtburn. The symptoms if any are far apart. Even the heavy dose of progesterone does not have much effect on me. Very very happy to those whose numbers are rising and Its a wonder who saw a heartbeat! That is a great great milestone. Congrats also to the new members who are cautiously expecting in June. Cheers


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

It must be so amazing to see a heartbeat...

I'm so nervous - my progesterone and estradiol went down even though my beta tripled. I keep thinking it means something bad is happening. Monday will be a scan just to see if there's a sac and MAYBE a fetal pole if I'm lucky.

Last m/c was twin blighted ovums so I'm petrified of going and seeing an empty sac again.


----------



## LalaR

Ushindi, I have my first scan next Thursday too. Hoping we both have good news. xx


----------



## grassgreener

Hi, can I join you please? I think my due date is June 10th.
I had a mmc in February after 18 months ttc. Nothing happened since so I did ivf and am now cautiously pregnant. I had a scan at what I thought I should be 5 weeks 6 days and they saw a sac measuring 5 weeks 1 day with just a yolk sac.
The doctor doesn't seem too concerned but I'm stressing out about it. It's just nice to have somewhere where people can understand your fears.


----------



## confuzion

grassgreener said:


> Hi, can I join you please? I think my due date is June 10th.
> I had a mmc in February after 18 months ttc. Nothing happened since so I did ivf and am now cautiously pregnant. I had a scan at what I thought I should be 5 weeks 6 days and they saw a sac measuring 5 weeks 1 day with just a yolk sac.
> The doctor doesn't seem too concerned but I'm stressing out about it. It's just nice to have somewhere where people can understand your fears.

Congrats on your successful IVF :) if the doctor isn't concerned, I wouldn't be. This happens all the time from what I see on these forums and then the baby catches up.


----------



## CJJM54

Ella_Hopeful said:


> It must be so amazing to see a heartbeat...
> 
> I'm so nervous - my progesterone and estradiol went down even though my beta tripled. I keep thinking it means something bad is happening. Monday will be a scan just to see if there's a sac and MAYBE a fetal pole if I'm lucky.
> 
> Last m/c was twin blighted ovums so I'm petrified of going and seeing an empty sac again.

I had a blighted ovum in June so I know how you feel. I'm absolutely petrified to get an u/s.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Picksbaby

Hi ladies,

Got some news to share had my first scan today very very unexpected I'm under a recent miscarriage clinic and apparently they scan every two weeks. The shock on my face going to my appointment to be called to the scan area.... 

All is well and healthy... Even saw a nice strong heartbeat!! I'm measuring at 6weeks now so due 11th June! Was in utter shock I've got a picture to was so surprised at how much I saw I wasn't expecting to see anything and was expecting the worst. In pretty glad I didn't know I was going to be scanned I would of had a terrible nights sleep and would of been on a right panic.

Baby's right on track and healthy!!!! Yayy!!!


----------



## Picksbaby

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/Mobile%20Uploads/th_image.jpg


----------



## Ushindi

LalaR said:


> Ushindi, I have my first scan next Thursday too. Hoping we both have good news. xx

Great LalaR. The only thing keeping me sane is the fact that there has not been spotting or bleeding unlike in the past when it will start as early as week 5. All the best to you.


----------



## grassgreener

Picksbaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Got some news to share had my first scan today very very unexpected I'm under a recent miscarriage clinic and apparently they scan every two weeks. The shock on my face going to my appointment to be called to the scan area....
> 
> All is well and healthy... Even saw a nice strong heartbeat!! I'm measuring at 6weeks now so due 11th June! Was in utter shock I've got a picture to was so surprised at how much I saw I wasn't expecting to see anything and was expecting the worst. In pretty glad I didn't know I was going to be scanned I would of had a terrible nights sleep and would of been on a right panic.
> 
> Baby's right on track and healthy!!!! Yayy!!!

Congratulations! Bet you are so relieved x


----------



## Izanamie

CJJM54 said:


> Hi everyone...cautiously expecting my #2 baby after 2 mc's. DD is June 25th.
> 
> Had blood work Monday and my hcg was 60 and progesterone 28. Returning today for a redraw to check for doubling. Does my # seem low though?

Congrats Ella, my hcg was 60 on my first draw at 14dpo, how many dpo are you?

Nausea kicked in yesterday for me, made worse by the fact I have no appetite whatsoever.

I too have a ultrasound booked for the 24th, fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## asmcsm

Ella_Hopeful said:


> It must be so amazing to see a heartbeat...
> 
> I'm so nervous - my progesterone and estradiol went down even though my beta tripled. I keep thinking it means something bad is happening. Monday will be a scan just to see if there's a sac and MAYBE a fetal pole if I'm lucky.
> 
> Last m/c was twin blighted ovums so I'm petrified of going and seeing an empty sac again.

So sorry that you're so nervous. I had a blighted ovum as well in May. You shouldn't have to worry about a blighted ovum though if your beta tripled. Generally they rise slower with blighted ovum. I do know how you feel though. My midwife did an US at my first apt when I was 4+4 and it was still too early to see anything abdominally. I'm biting my nails waiting for next Friday to see a heartbeat


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

asmcsm said:


> So sorry that you're so nervous. I had a blighted ovum as well in May. You shouldn't have to worry about a blighted ovum though if your beta tripled. Generally they rise slower with blighted ovum. I do know how you feel though. My midwife did an US at my first apt when I was 4+4 and it was still too early to see anything abdominally. I'm biting my nails waiting for next Friday to see a heartbeat

Thanks!

The problem is, the blighted ovum was twins (I was on clomid) and so my levels did triple to begin with, from 97 to 315 in 2 days. I know this pg is different, because it was natural so is surely only 1 baby, and my test line is getting much darker - today (about 22DPO) it was ALMOST the same as the control on a cheap internet test, and I didn't get that with the blighted ovums until much later, after I knew everything had gone very, very wrong.

Even to see that there is actually a fetus this time would be something. Even if it goes wrong (I really hope not) then it won't feel like I was cheated - with the blighted ovums I felt it was like I was never really pregnant and it wasn't ok to feel a loss for babies that never existed for a second.

I hope you get to see the heartbeat!


----------



## asmcsm

Ella_Hopeful said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> So sorry that you're so nervous. I had a blighted ovum as well in May. You shouldn't have to worry about a blighted ovum though if your beta tripled. Generally they rise slower with blighted ovum. I do know how you feel though. My midwife did an US at my first apt when I was 4+4 and it was still too early to see anything abdominally. I'm biting my nails waiting for next Friday to see a heartbeat
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The problem is, the blighted ovum was twins (I was on clomid) and so my levels did triple to begin with, from 97 to 315 in 2 days. I know this pg is different, because it was natural so is surely only 1 baby, and my test line is getting much darker - today (about 22DPO) it was ALMOST the same as the control on a cheap internet test, and I didn't get that with the blighted ovums until much later, after I knew everything had gone very, very wrong.
> 
> Even to see that there is actually a fetus this time would be something. Even if it goes wrong (I really hope not) then it won't feel like I was cheated - with the blighted ovums I felt it was like I was never really pregnant and it wasn't ok to feel a loss for babies that never existed for a second.
> 
> I hope you get to see the heartbeat!Click to expand...

So odd that you would get blighted ovum with twins...what days were you taking clomid? I know they say if you take it 3-7 that you have more follies but they're lower quality. It's good that your tests are getting darker though, that was a comfort to be this time as well. The test I took the day I got my bfp last time was at 15dpo, this time it was 12dpo and they were the same. Then I took one t 13dpo and it was as dark as the test I took at 18dpo last time. So obviously my levels were progressing better. 

I know what you mean though. Seeing and empty sac does make you feel cheated. When I went for my miscarriage last time, the US tech said I was measuring 4+6 when I should have been about 6+1 and swore she saw a yolk sac but neither my sister or I saw it. When I met with my midwife a few days later she confirmed I had a blighted ovum as I had thought. And I felt similarly when I first miscarried. I felt like I shouldn't be that upset since there was never a yolk sac or a fetal pole, but there was an embryo to start and we were pregnant so we have every right to be upset at our losses.

Thank you! I sure hope so too


----------



## minni2906

Can I join you ladies? I am VERY caustiously pregnant after my miscarriage and D&C Sept 12th. Really hoping this is my rainbow!! By my dates, my EDD would be June 23rd.


----------



## CJJM54

HI ladies! hope everyone is doing ok!

I got my results back from my blood draws on Monday/Wednesday and my #'s more than doubled! Have an u/s next week to check for blighted ovum since I had one in June.

Prays we see a bean!


----------



## Radiance

Hello ladies!! I'm pregnant with my rainbow after my youngest was stillbirth August 9th, 2013. I had my first scan on Thursday (18th), however the ultrasound technician never told me my EDD. She said baby measured 7 weeks exactly which should put me at June 4th or June 5th. I'll find out from my midwife this Thursday (unless she wants to do a scan herself) :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Hi all the new members and congrats on your BFPs. 

I have made it to 6+3 with no bleeding which has never ever happened before. Today I have felt unbelievably nauseous. Not helped by the fact that my baby girl was quite pukey due to a food allergy. Hoping tomorrow is a bit better for both of us. Only 4 more days until my early scan. Nervous and excited too. Xx


----------



## minni2906

My first doc appointment isn't until the 30th. I'm nervous but hopeful. I have figured out though that by the time we get a first scan, I'll be past the point where nugget stopped growing last time and as long as all is ok at that point, my mind can ease a bit.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Glad to see so much good news over the past few days.

Congrats to all those who recently had scans and welcome to those who recently joined.

My first miscarriage was a chemical, my second was 8 weeks by ovulation but 7+4 by LMP (I ovulated early that month). Today I am 7+4 and no spotting! Feels like a long time ago that I saw the heartbeat and I have another week and 1/2 until my next scan. Just trying to stay positive. The pregnancy has been frighteningly easy so far -other than a few day/moments here and there. I can't sleep in the mornings and get tired during the day, sometimes I can't stop eating and other times I can't eat anything. No vomiting yet but I am trying to enjoy it rather than let it make me nervous. Oct. 31 (next scan) cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## Elizabean

Hi all, seems like lots of good news around here lately! Its lovely to see. 

I'm on a bit of a high as we just got back from my first obgyn appointment which included a scan where we saw a little pea measuring perfectly with a great heart beat! 

Hubby and I are thrilled! We also booked in our next 8 months of appointments which is exciting. 

Also really pleased with the doctor, he is just lovely and so knowledgeable. Things are looking good


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi girls! Nice to see all the great news!

I'm so nervous... I went for a scan today at around 5 weeks 4 days, and saw the right size sac, with a yolk sac, but no baby or heartbeat yet :( Don't know whether that's normal or not, doc. says it's ok I'm just early, and I'm going back next week! If I don't see a heartbeat then... I don't even wanna think about it!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi Ella, congratulations. It all sounds good so far. I don't think they can see anything more until 6 weeks so try and not panic yet. With my 1st we couldn't see anything until 8 weeks which was scary but everything worked out in the end. xx


----------



## Radiance

LalaR said:


> Hi Ella, congratulations. It all sounds good so far. I don't think they can see anything more until 6 weeks so try and not panic yet. With my 1st we couldn't see anything until 8 weeks which was scary but everything worked out in the end. xx

I agree, try not to worry too much! Everyone and every pregnancy is different, we each see our baby(ies) and heartbeats at different times :) My first I didn't know I was pregnant until 20w4d- my 2nd, we didn't see a baby or heartbeat until 6 weeks 5 days and with Elijah, we didn't see anything (nothing) until 5 weeks, him at about 7 weeks and then heartbeat at 8 weeks! 

:hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks girls, really needed the reassurance! :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ella - many times at 5+4 a yolk can't even be seen yet. Try not to worry. It sounds like you are right on schedule.

Elizabean - congratulations!!!! So glad to hear your scan went well!


----------



## jenniferannex

Removed


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh so embarrassed!! Sorry ladies, I didn't even read which part of the forum this was in! Sorry girls :blush: no need to add me in :flower:


----------



## Elizabean

Ooops, I forgot to say, Dr has put my due date forward to 4th June, because I'm a diabetic he wont let me go past 39 weeks. I'm ok with that, get to meet bub sooner!


----------



## Radiance

I delivered Baby Hope at 8:55pm tonight. Elijah now has a playmate with him. I got to see baby Hope, it's amazing how perfect they look so early on. I got to see Hope's head, eyes, little arms and legs and the very little cord.... :cry: :sadangel:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm so sorry to hear that Radiance :( :( :( Did you have any warning that this would happen? Feel good x


----------



## CJJM54

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi girls! Nice to see all the great news!
> 
> I'm so nervous... I went for a scan today at around 5 weeks 4 days, and saw the right size sac, with a yolk sac, but no baby or heartbeat yet :( Don't know whether that's normal or not, doc. says it's ok I'm just early, and I'm going back next week! If I don't see a heartbeat then... I don't even wanna think about it!!

 so happy you at least saw a yolk sac!

my scan is Saturday and I also previously had a blighted ovum so I'm so ridiculously nervous :(


----------



## CJJM54

Radiance said:


> I delivered Baby Hope at 8:55pm tonight. Elijah now has a playmate with him. I got to see baby Hope, it's amazing how perfect they look so early on. I got to see Hope's head, eyes, little arms and legs and the very little cord.... :cry: :sadangel:

 I'm so so sorry


----------



## LalaR

So so sorry Radiance.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

I got my bfp yesterday and blood test confirmed today. EDD is 26th of June. I am hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Radiance - I am so, so, sorry for you loss. Please let us know if you have any questions or if we can help in anyway.


----------



## Radiance

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Radiance :( :( :( Did you have any warning that this would happen? Feel good x

No, hCG was perfect, had a scan last week and baby was measuring ahead at 8w4d (on the 18th) with a nice heartbeat. My chance of miscarriage was only "2%" 

Sunday, I thought my amniotic broke and decided not to panic and then I leaked more Monday with some blood and then today I bled all day.


----------



## Ushindi

Dear Radiance
Sorry to hear such news. I pray that you may eventually have peace. For now, I am relieving those moments when I lost my angels (4 in total) and I know it is not fun. My prayers to you for this loss.


----------



## Elizabean

Radiance, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you xo


----------



## minni2906

So sorry to hear, Radiance. :(


----------



## Ushindi

I thank God and give glory to Him. I went for a scan today and saw a perfect heartbeat of 178bpm. This is the furthest I have come and trust that I will go all the way. All the best to all June rainbows.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Radiance said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that Radiance :( :( :( Did you have any warning that this would happen? Feel good x
> 
> No, hCG was perfect, had a scan last week and baby was measuring ahead at 8w4d (on the 18th) with a nice heartbeat. My chance of miscarriage was only "2%"
> 
> Sunday, I thought my amniotic broke and decided not to panic and then I leaked more Monday with some blood and then today I bled all day.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness :(

Thinking of you...


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ushindi - Congrats on your scan! That is wonderful news.

Next scan for me in exactly one week. Getting anxious to know that all is still okay but, deep down, I feel really positive.


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations ushindi - fantastic news!! I am sure this is it for you this time.

I also had a scan today. Initially the midwife struggled to find anything in the sac but eventually found a little bean measuring 6+4. A few days earlier than I had thought but it may change again yet. We saw a tiny flutter of a heartbeat but not enough to get a heart rate. I go back in 3 weeks to see if we can see more. I still feel very very relieved.


----------



## CJJM54

so happy for you ladies getting good news!

2 more days til my u/s...I'll only be around 5w3d but I'm hoping to at least see a yolk sac or a speck or SOMETHING! lol anything but an empty sac again :(


----------



## Ushindi

ItsAWonder said:


> Ushindi - Congrats on your scan! That is wonderful news.
> 
> Next scan for me in exactly one week. Getting anxious to know that all is still okay but, deep down, I feel really positive.

Itsawonder, we cannot help but feel nervous before a scan. Being positive helps. All the best and hope you get good news!!


----------



## Ushindi

LalaR said:


> Congratulations ushindi - fantastic news!! I am sure this is it for you this time.
> 
> I also had a scan today. Initially the midwife struggled to find anything in the sac but eventually found a little bean measuring 6+4. A few days earlier than I had thought but it may change again yet. We saw a tiny flutter of a heartbeat but not enough to get a heart rate. I go back in 3 weeks to see if we can see more. I still feel very very relieved.

LalaR, thanks and all the best. 6 weeks 4 days can still be very early for some people. Thats why the doctor said I wait 8 weeks for one definitive scan. Waiting is hard but we learn patience and calmness in this journey. My next scan is at 12 weeks. All the best and pray the good news keeps on for you even as we remember our thread mates who had sad news.


----------



## ItsAWonder

LalaR - Congtrats on your scan and seeing your little bean. I hope seeing the flutter of the heart helped bring some relief.

CJJM54 - good luck in two days. I hope you get to see everything you hope to see. It will still be early but anything is possible.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I saw my little bean and its heartbeat today! They didn't measure the heartrate, but it was amazing to see there was actually a 5mm baby with a working heart inside me. After twin blighted ovums, nothing could be more exciting really! I hope little bean sticks.

Good luck to all those of you that have scans soon!


----------



## CJJM54

ItsAWonder said:


> LalaR - Congtrats on your scan and seeing your little bean. I hope seeing the flutter of the heart helped bring some relief.
> 
> CJJM54 - good luck in two days. I hope you get to see everything you hope to see. It will still be early but anything is possible.

 thank you! you're right still early but did catch a glimpse of what we believe is the yolk sac...going for another this Saturday and hope to see an actual bean this time!


----------



## CJJM54

Ella_Hopeful said:


> I saw my little bean and its heartbeat today! They didn't measure the heartrate, but it was amazing to see there was actually a 5mm baby with a working heart inside me. After twin blighted ovums, nothing could be more exciting really! I hope little bean sticks.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you that have scans soon!

 so happy for you!


----------



## confuzion

Yay Ella! That's wonderful :)

Good luck for your scan CJJM!

Mine is Thursday eek (finally! Been waiting ever so impatiently :haha:)


----------



## Ushindi

Hi ladies
A successful scan - (like the one I had at 8 weeks 2 days) is quite a relief. It made me more confident and increased my faith. But once in a while, the concern and fear can creep back just like the beginning.. 

I personally have quiet moments once in a while and cry:cry: my eyes out to God and it makes me feel better. I cry especially on days like today when I feel no symptom at all. I am consoled by the fact that God is the one creating the little beings in us. I thank him for having with Him my four other angels who I wanted to have dearly but He saw it fit not to give them to me. I tell Him to let me have this one and to create him/her perfectly.

I go to bed very late at night and oversleep in the morning ( I toss and turn if I go to bed early or on time). I have been going to office late everyday and my boss today gave me a warning. I just told him I was unwell and did not mention pregnancy. (should I?) 

In conclusion, I wonder when all this end but I guess for me reaching week 13 will be quite a relief and I hope the worrying will stop then (won't it?)

Am sorry for long runt! Wishing pre scan ladies a successful one and post scan ladies a peace of mind. My signature also tells it all.:hugs:


----------



## CJJM54

confuzion said:


> Yay Ella! That's wonderful :)
> 
> Good luck for your scan CJJM!
> 
> Mine is Thursday eek (finally! Been waiting ever so impatiently :haha:)

 thanks same to you!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ushindi - I am sorry you are having trouble sleeping and, in turn, trouble at work. Luckily, I have a very supportive boss who is also a friend. He knows about all of my miscarriages and has known about this pregnancy since the day after I found out. It has made my life a lot easier on days when I don't feel well, need to leave early or just zone out for 10 minutes. Whether or not you should tell work, I think, depends upon your relationship with your boss and if their knowing will bring you relief.

We all have good and bad days. Personally, I am not religious. However, we all find paths that bring us relief - be it praying, exercising, breathing, whatever it is. I hope that prayer and your belief in God bring you some comfort while still in 1st tri - and thereafter. I also hope that I will feel more calm once 2nd tri hits but, I am sure, worries will still come. And hopefully will better sleep. (I wake up at 4 am and can't fall back to sleep.)

Confuzion - good luck with your scan tomorrow! Mine is tomorrow too... :)


----------



## confuzion

Thank you itsawonder! I'll be looking forward to your update!


----------



## Ushindi

ItsAWonder said:


> Ushindi - I am sorry you are having trouble sleeping and, in turn, trouble at work. Luckily, I have a very supportive boss who is also a friend. He knows about all of my miscarriages and has known about this pregnancy since the day after I found out. It has made my life a lot easier on days when I don't feel well, need to leave early or just zone out for 10 minutes. Whether or not you should tell work, I think, depends upon your relationship with your boss and if their knowing will bring you relief.
> 
> We all have good and bad days. Personally, I am not religious. However, we all find paths that bring us relief - be it praying, exercising, breathing, whatever it is. I hope that prayer and your belief in God bring you some comfort while still in 1st tri - and thereafter. I also hope that I will feel more calm once 2nd tri hits but, I am sure, worries will still
> come. And hopefully will better sleep. (I wake up at 4 am and can't fall back to sleep.)
> 
> Confuzion - good luck with your scan tomorrow! Mine is tomorrow too... :)


Itsawonder - thanks and all the best in your scan! Cheers


----------



## pinkpassion

My 8 week scan is on Monday. 4 more days.... I'm so worried!! I've been having more symptoms this time than with my mmc, but the worry won't go away.... last night I had an orgasm in my sleep (embarrassing, but it happens when I am pregnant) and I had some very intense cramping afterwards for about 2-5 mins (hard for me to judge time as I was half asleep), but it was more painful then the other times it has happened! There was and has been no bleeding or spotting, but I just worry that all that cramping will hurt the baby, like squeeze it or something.... I know that sounds stupid... just another thing for me to worry about I guess!!! Anyway, just looking for someone to talk to to help me pass the next few days quickly!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Pinkpassion - I have had some cramping after orgasms as well but all seems to be fine. I hope your scan shows a happy and healthy bean! I know the wait is hard but it will come.

AFM - My appointment did go well this morning. Measuring at exactly 9+1, same as LMP, and there was a strong heartbeat and my bean was moving all around. Looked like he/she was jumping on a trampoline (well, one w/out much bounce and on it's side..). Feeling really happy today!


----------



## LalaR

Pinkpassion, try and not worry, orgasms can't harm the baby. They are well padded n there!! I read somewhere that it is beneficial to orgasm throughout pregnancy as it helps strengthen muscles for delivery. It will be such a relief for you when you have your first scan. Thinking of you. Xx

Itsawonder - brilliant news. Many congrats. Xx


----------



## confuzion

Congrats itsawonder! 

My scan also went well :happydance:. Baby measuring on time. We got to listen to the beautiful sound of the heartbeat which was beating strong and beautiful at 176 bpm :cloud9:

So happy!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thanks y'all!!! Your support has helped a lot... just gotta get through the weekend now!!! It's crazy how one day I definitely feel pregnant and then the next I don't... anyone else like this? I sometimes feel uterus feeling "sore" and sometimes crampy and then other times nothing at all!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Hi ladies! I have stalking a little bit and finally feel like I can join. My name is Krissy and I am the proud momma of a 7yr old boy, 5 1/2yr old girl and a 4 year old boy. With all three no problem getting pregnant and having very healthy chunky babies. When our youngest was nearing his 2nd bday we decided we wanted one more....that was in August of 2011. Since then I had a blighted ovum that was not found till 11.5weeks, an early mc at 6w and the last one was at the end of may this year was a MMC found at 11.5weeks, baby had died at 9 weeks. with that one I had a scan at 7weeks showed a healthy baby with a hb....but sadly not ment to be.

BUT on 10/12 I found out that I am pregnant again....a TOTAL shocker we were not trying by any means! I am on progesterone 200mg 3x a day bc my level was only a 10.2 at 4w6d. so dr is going with caution and just put me on the meds. we are excited and I have my first scan set for this Tuesday. I am excited to see my baby but nervous.....

but I am happy to be here with you ladies and my EDD is June 21st.


----------



## minni2906

Welcome and congrats, Krissy!!

Just booked my first scan, ladies! Nov 6th! :) Please be healthy, bean!!!


----------



## Ushindi

pinkpassion said:


> Thanks y'all!!! Your support has helped a lot... just gotta get through the weekend now!!! It's crazy how one day I definitely feel pregnant and then the next I don't... anyone else like this? I sometimes feel uterus feeling "sore" and sometimes crampy and then other times nothing at all!!!

Hi Pinkpassion. I also get on and off symptoms. I never felt real nausea but bloating and lots of passing of wind, and fatigue even in the morning. But some days am normal and energetic. People say this is normal but definitely causes some anxiety. All the best


----------



## CJJM54

hey ladies hope you all are well! I got to see my bean today and he/she had a HB!:happydance:


kind of a crappy pic but I'll get a better one on the 11th
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131102_102726_803.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krissy485

Congrats CJ!!!


----------



## minni2906

Great news, CJ!

First scan for me is Wednesday. I am so absolutely beyond nervous.


----------



## CJJM54

minni2906 said:


> Great news, CJ!
> 
> First scan for me is Wednesday. I am so absolutely beyond nervous.

 good luck!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats CJ. xx


----------



## pinkpassion

So I had my scan yesterday, it was amazing!!! I measured 7+4-7+6, so absolutely perfectly!!!! I can not tell you how incredible it was!!!! We could see little arms/legs buds and the umbilical cord, and even the little brain developing!!! The detail was fabulous!!!! I'm so in love!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-04 14.34.21.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Krissy485

Congrats Pink!!! 

I have my scan today! I live in Michigan so it is at 4:45pm my time....I am scared to death!!!!! I have had some very light brown spotting since Saturday night and I am on activity restriction for now till I get my scan and figure out what is going on.

also do any of you have this.....I have this pain in my hips that goes up the sides of my back...not there all the time mostly when I sit/stand/lay a certain way.


----------



## CJJM54

pinkpassion said:


> So I had my scan yesterday, it was amazing!!! I measured 7+4-7+6, so absolutely perfectly!!!! I can not tell you how incredible it was!!!! We could see little arms/legs buds and the umbilical cord, and even the little brain developing!!! The detail was fabulous!!!! I'm so in love!!!

 congrats!


----------



## confuzion

congrats CJ and pinkpassion on your wonderful scans!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Congrats on all of the new and healthy scans.

Krissy - I have been on exercise restriction for months now - after my second miscarriage and surgery, then I had 3 weeks where I was clear, then I got pregnant again and due to two miscarriages have been on exercise restriction since my BFP. Cannot wait until 2nd tri so I can get after it again!

I have been getting some hip pain. Not quite like yours but still hip pain. For me, I think it's loss of muscle combined with sleeping on my sides only and my body changing from pregnancy.

Good luck with your scan today. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks wonder! I am getting into the home stretch we are just under 3 hours eeekkkk!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats pink!!

Krissy, I had similar with my first. I was on rest for most of the first trimester and spotted from 5-10 weeks most days. I know how terrifying it all is. Keep hanging in there. I hope everything went ok with your scan. XX


----------



## minni2906

5.5 hours until scan!!!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Krissy - how did things go yesterday?

Minni - good luck today!


----------



## Krissy485

Scan went great! saw baby with great hb of right around 160's even saw little leg buds kicking. loved it! spotting is just from cervix being irritated so nothing to worry about.

good luck minni!!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Congrats Krissy! Wonderful news!


----------



## Elizabean

Krissy485 said:


> Scan went great! saw baby with great hb of right around 160's even saw little leg buds kicking. loved it! spotting is just from cervix being irritated so nothing to worry about.
> 
> good luck minni!!!!

Wow that's amazing- congrats!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Went for 1st OB appointment today. He took a quick look (last scan was 6+1 so I'm now 7+4) and bubs still has a heartbeat :) The doc. said he wasn't an ultrasound specialist so he didn't measure anything, but I guess the heartbeat still being there is a good thing!


----------



## minni2906

My scan was wonderful!! Little baby is measuring about 5 days short of my guess but I'm still confident. Heartbeat was 119bpm. Amazing!!


----------



## Krissy485

Congrats minni and ella!!!! scans are so nice! my next is on Dec 2. I cant wait that is what I consider my big one since that is when I found out with my first and 3rd miscarriage that I had lost the babies.....fingers crossed and just over 3 weeks to go. also as long as everything is good, which I know it will be, that is also when we will tell our three kids that mommy is having a baby....so much going on!


----------



## minni2906

My next appointment with my doc, not even for a scan, isn't until Dec 6th. One day shy of 11w for me. If I make it that far without a bleed I'll feel much less worry. With my MMC, baby stopped growing at 7w3d, but I didn't bleed until 11w3d because I had been put on a progesterone supplement. My new doc didn't even test my progesterone so I won't be taking any supplements. What's meant to be will be. I pray this is meant to be my rainbow baby! [-o&lt;


----------



## Krissy485

minni-with my mmc I didn't even have any spotting at all. I had a scan at 7+1 showing healthy baby. then I went in at 11+5 for my NST scan and that is when we found out the baby had passed at 9weeks. so heart breaking there was no warning at all! so yeah I will be 11+2 for the NST scan so I am ready for it! like you said what is meant to be and I truly believe this baby is meant to be bc we were not even trying! Good luck!!!


----------



## minni2906

Krissy - I hope all goes well with you as well! :flower: I'll look forward to an update in 3 weeks!


----------



## angie0235

26th June for me! I'm pregnant again. I lost my son James at 36 weeks at Christmas, he was stillborn and we've not been given a Reason why. I also had a m/c in January 2011. Hoping this little one actually gets to meet us but I'm desperately trying not to get my hopes up. Big hugs ladies. You're all amazing xxx


----------



## Krissy485

Hi Angie! I am so sorry for you loss! I know how hard mine were but I could not even imagine what you went through at that point you think everything is ok and in a matter of week you got your baby. my heart goes out for you! you will for sure be in my prayers for this baby!

afm- Raspberry dAY!


----------



## ilovemyhubby

congratulations on your rainbows ladies! i am due july 9th but maybe if u dont mind i could join u guys :blush: im sorry for all of your losses as well :cry: 
hope you are all feeling well tonight :flower: 

angie: my daughter was stillborn fullterm too, this past jan...they havent given us a reason either, i know how u feel.:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

I think I got excited about this pregnancy too soon. Up to toilet and noticed blood on wiping. Been lying awake worrying for the past 2 hours. Hoping and praying that my little bean is safe.


----------



## ilovemyhubby

prayers, love and healing thoughts your way... :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thinking of you, LalaR, hope everything's ok

AFM- feeling really nervous today. Not sure why. I think I'm getting too excited about the pregnancy... too attached to little bean...


----------



## confuzion

Hoping all is ok lala :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Spotting has settled to just a tiny amount but still got a bit of a heavy feeling in low abdomen. I go for an assessment and scan at epac in just over 2hours. Very nervous!!


----------



## Krissy485

Good luck lala!!!!

welcome lovehubby, is there something else you want us to call you?

Ella you just have to be thankful everyday you are pregnant and love that baby. you cant be too attached bc no matter what this baby will be with you the rest of your life.....good vibes your way!!!!

afm-exhausted headed off to bed! I have determined that I get MS at 4am that last off and on for like 4 hours or so. I work 3rd shift so it always hits during my busy time at work. at least when I am home on a day off I pretty much sleep through the nausea.....but I will take it! anything for this baby!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Lala - good luck with your scan. I do hope all is well.

Welcome to the new ladies.

Congrats on the good healthy scans that have been seen.

AFM - still no vomiting (yeah!) only stomach upset in the evenings and exhausted all of the time. Got in some good hikes this weekend which helped. Have my 12 weeks genetic scan on Nov. 22 (guess that is the NST) and having the Maternal Fetal DNA draw as well. Hoping all looks good and that we have the results by Thanksgiving so we can start announcing this pregnancy. I feel, deep down, like all is well and this baby is thriving.


----------



## LalaR

Thanks everyone. Scan went well and I saw a very active little one with a healthy heartbeat. Measuring 9+1 which is in line with normal growth from my last scan. No idea why I've been spotting. Just need to take it easy and look forward to my 12 week scan in approx 3 weeks. Xx


----------



## confuzion

Wonderful news lala! From what I've read, after seeing a heartbeat at 9 weeks your chance of m/c drops to 0.5%. Which is much lower than the starting 20%. Congrats!!


----------



## ilovemyhubby

lala: oh so good to hear!! yay! =D 

thanks for the welcome... my name is katie


----------



## LalaR

Thanks ladies, still stressful as the spotting is back this evening. Trying not to do anything but its hard when I have a very active 11 month old to look after. Xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Lala - glad to hear your scan went well. I can't imagine trying to be still with a little one at home. Good luck and I hope you get the rest you need.


----------



## Elizabean

Lala what a relief, I'm sorry about the scary spotting but congrats on the healthy bean!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

LalaR - so glad everything's ok! :) Rest well!

I'm feeling so darn normal. Haven't has sickness since Saturday night (when I vomited because my mouth tasted salty all day...weird symptom)... trying to tell myself it doesn't mean anything has gone wrong. SO nervous. I haven't got any scans booked, where I live they do one in the 1st trimester, then another between 12 and 16 weeks. Since I had one at 6 weeks, I'm not sure if i should do another soon, or just skip to the 12 week one. If that scan goes well, we tell people. But that's AGES away.


----------



## Krissy485

Ella that does seem for ages away! I guess I didn't realize we are pretty much spot on...I am only a day a head of you! I mean I feel pretty normal to. just the last couple of days has the painful boobs started and I have noticed some growth. but just other little things like hungry more often and tired but other than that. just enjoying this baby! when are you telling people? I have my next scan on 12/2 my kids will be told that day then after that making announcements with different Christmas presents for my family...husband family he can decide lol.

lala-glad all is well!!! I some times get spotting just from angry cervix lol.

afm-doing pretty well! cant wait for the next scan and being able to tell my kids! down to 20days lol


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Krissy485 said:


> Ella that does seem for ages away! I guess I didn't realize we are pretty much spot on...I am only a day a head of you! I mean I feel pretty normal to. just the last couple of days has the painful boobs started and I have noticed some growth. but just other little things like hungry more often and tired but other than that. just enjoying this baby! when are you telling people? I have my next scan on 12/2 my kids will be told that day then after that making announcements with different Christmas presents for my family...husband family he can decide lol.
> 
> lala-glad all is well!!! I some times get spotting just from angry cervix lol.
> 
> afm-doing pretty well! cant wait for the next scan and being able to tell my kids! down to 20days lol

We plan to tell after 13 weeks... we already told my DH's parents as we're very close to them and they've been following our LTTTC journey (been TTC for 2 years) - so it made them really happy. And if something goes wrong, we'd want them to know too. I told a couple of close friends, one that I see a lot that was starting to guess... everyone else, inc. my family, after 13 weeks, as long as I've had a scan right before and everything measures ok.


----------



## confuzion

Hippie - can you please take me off the list? Unfortunately today we discovered a MMC. Should have been 10 weeks. Baby measured 9 with no heartbeat.


----------



## CJJM54

confuzion said:


> Hippie - can you please take me off the list? Unfortunately today we discovered a MMC. Should have been 10 weeks. Baby measured 9 with no heartbeat.

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Really sorry confuzion. Xx


----------



## Krissy485

Confusion I am so sorry! I hope ur recovery is fast physically and emotionally u r able to heal. I know how painful this is hugs


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

So sorry to hear that confuzion :( :(


----------



## Ushindi

Hello ladies
Its been a while since I read or posted. Itss overwhelming with mixed feelings - sadness for those who MMC and happiness for those with good scans, and hopeful for those with spotting scares. I pray for peace for Confuzion, happy that LalaR's saw a thriving bean, happy for new members and hopeful for those waiting for scans.

I went to the dentist due to a sensitive tooth which needed filling but I refused anaesthesia because I had not talked to my gynae about the risks. So I have a temporary filling. Dentist said I could be low on calcium so went and got supplements. Meanwhile, I tried to drink milk and for the first time, I threw up - at 11 weeks 3 days. No nausea but my body just rejected the milk.

My second scan coming up on 22 Nov. 4 weeks since my last scan. I will be 12 weeks 4 days. Not as nervous as the first but still cautious and prayerful that all is well.


----------



## ItsAWonder

confuzion - so incredibly sorry for your loss. I hope you recover quickly, both physically and emotionally, and find yourself back here when you are ready.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ushindi - I found out when I was about 7 that I am allergic to Litocaine so, the few cavities that I have had, have all been filled w/out any kind of anesthetic. If you need to do this you will be fine. Most of the time they drill they are not touching the nerve so you don't feel anything. When they do drill the nerve it feels like an ice whirlpool (if you have ever used one for an injury). It feels like it's so cold it burns. Just take deep breaths. The second they stop drilling you stop feeling it. Putting the filling in causes no discomfort. The entire process takes a few minutes and when you leave you feel like your normal self. No numbness, no annoyance. I actually prefer it.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

How's everyone doing?


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing good, although yesterday and today I've had quite a bit of stretching and growing? Pains.... I'm kind of nervous and I may call Dr tomorrow just to tell them because of last loss I'm extra nervous which they know this already!!


----------



## minni2906

I'm doing alright as well. Had sausage with dinner and had to stop eating it because I could feel it making me ill. Boo.

Counting down to my next appointment. 2 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## LalaR

I'm ok. Have had a tiny amount of pale brown spotting for a week now. Today I feel my uterus. Not pain but I'm just aware it's there. Hoping I'm feeling everything stretching and nothing more worrying. My nausea has been much less the past few days. I have my booking scan on Friday at approx 11 weeks so fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Doing well. Bloat is finally gone and now I am left with a real baby bump. Early, but I am small so a nice pooch below my belly button. Can feel my uterus above my pubic bone as can my husband. Genetic scan on Friday. Nervous and excited.


----------



## minni2906

I've had crazy nausea all day and I'm almost certain my blood sugar dropped twice. Didnt want anything for lunch but had to eat as my sugar was low. Hoping these are all signs baby is growing well!!


----------



## Elizabean

Confuzion I am so sorry for your loss. We know the pain better than most. I know your rainbow is coming after the storm.



pinkpassion said:


> I'm doing good, although yesterday and today I've had quite a bit of stretching and growing? Pains.... I'm kind of nervous and I may call Dr tomorrow just to tell them because of last loss I'm extra nervous which they know this already!!

I have had pains the last few days. Getting close to 11 wks though so hopefully I'm about to get a bump and the pain is everything stretching. I have an appointment and scan this afternoon so I'll mention it then.



minni2906 said:


> I'm doing alright as well. Had sausage with dinner and had to stop eating it because I could feel it making me ill. Boo.
> 
> Counting down to my next appointment. 2 weeks and 5 days.

I had a bad reaction to the smell of a sausage a few weeks ago, poor DH innocently walked into the house eating one and I lost everything I had eaten that afternoon!



LalaR said:


> I'm ok. Have had a tiny amount of pale brown spotting for a week now. Today I feel my uterus. Not pain but I'm just aware it's there. Hoping I'm feeling everything stretching and nothing more worrying. My nausea has been much less the past few days. I have my booking scan on Friday at approx 11 weeks so fingers crossed all is well.

Glad your nausea is getting better, mine still comes in waves but at least it isn't constant anymore, hopefully the end is near for this very vomitty chapter of my life! Fingers crossed for your scan on Friday!



ItsAWonder said:


> Doing well. Bloat is finally gone and now I am left with a real baby bump. Early, but I am small so a nice pooch below my belly button. Can feel my uterus above my pubic bone as can my husband. Genetic scan on Friday. Nervous and excited.

Woohoo for the bump! I hope I'm not too far behind. My bloating has settled too but ti comes back at night sometimes. 



minni2906 said:


> I've had crazy nausea all day and I'm almost certain my blood sugar dropped twice. Didnt want anything for lunch but had to eat as my sugar was low. Hoping these are all signs baby is growing well!!

I'm a diabetic and low blood sugar definitely makes nausea worse. Can you sip on juice or lemonade during the day to keep you level?

I'm looking forward to my appointment this afternoon, fingers crossed it all goes well. Goodluck to the ladies with scans this week! I have my neural translucency scan exactly on 12 weeks on Wednesday morning next week. Scary but I'm sure it will be fine:wacko: hopefully I'll be able to relax after that.


----------



## minni2906

Elizabean- funny thing about the sausage, I had just eaten some on Saturday at lunch but Sunday with dinner it made me feel like I was gonna lose my dinner! Maybe it had to do with lunch on Saturday being patties and Sunday being link? No idea. I'm hypoglycemic so my blood sugar drops a lot. I try to limit my sugar intake because the less complex sugars/carbs tend to make it drop faster. I've read pregnancy can affect it quite a bit too. I have glucose tablets though and they usually work rather fast, it's just the nasty feeling until they kick in that sucks. Haha. How'd your appointment go?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Wow - you ladies are talking about sausage turning your stomachs and now all I can think about is eating a sausage for lunch. Oh the wonders of it all!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

No meat, chicken or fish for me.. unless it's ground meat like meatballs or spag. bol...

Although sausage sounds good... hmmm...

Mind you, omelet sounded great last night but I could only eat half before I felt bleurgh.

The whole food thing is BIZARRE - it's like I'm totally not in control of my taste buds any more!


----------



## LalaR

Glad everyone is well. I'm having some annual leave this week spending some time with my 11month old and doing some Xmas prep. I had a lie down after lunch and decided to try my Doppler out. I never expected to but managed to find a beautiful fetal heartbeat. An amazing sound!! L xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Lala how far along are you? I just ordered one but it won't be here for a few days... I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> Wow - you ladies are talking about sausage turning your stomachs and now all I can think about is eating a sausage for lunch. Oh the wonders of it all!

I did end up having toad in the hole (sausages in yorkshire pudding) last weekend at my mums and loved it. Also have had hotdogs pop into my head at random times this week!

I had an appointment yesterday at 10+6, bub is looking good, its super wiggly and twisting around, kicking like mad. Dr said it is measuring about 3 days ahead but that is normal. This time next week I'll be having the NT scan then we can tell everyone! Yesterday was such a huge relief though.

How is everyone else doing? when are your scans booked in?


----------



## CJJM54

my scan is Dec 9th...we still won't reveal until xmas though


----------



## LalaR

pinkpassion said:


> Lala how far along are you? I just ordered one but it won't be here for a few days... I can't wait!!!!!!

If I go by my FF chart I am 10+5 but by my early scans any thing as early as 10+1. It took until about 13 weeks last time to hear anything and given i am a few kilos heavier I thought it would be even longer. I didn't get a heart rate as I was in an awkward position and only got it for about a minute. It was just what I needed as I've had a small amount of brown spotting most days for over a week. I feel much more relaxed now.

Good luck when you get your Doppler. I really loved mine last pregnancy. Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

That's Awesome!!! Dh thinks I'm going to stress myself out with it by not being able to hear anything!! But I'm so tiny, (4'10" and 90lbs prepregnancy weight) so I'm really hoping and praying I hear it!!!! It's exciting to hear you have!!! But my good friend couldn't hear hers until 16 weeks first pregnancy... but she was almost double my size!!! So we will see!!!


----------



## minni2906

pinkpassion said:


> That's Awesome!!! Dh thinks I'm going to stress myself out with it by not being able to hear anything!! But I'm so tiny, (4'10" and 90lbs prepregnancy weight) so I'm really hoping and praying I hear it!!!! It's exciting to hear you have!!! But my good friend couldn't hear hers until 16 weeks first pregnancy... but she was almost double my size!!! So we will see!!!

I'm fairly large 5'10" 220 prepregnancy and my sister found my baby's hb before my mmc at 6w. So anything is possible regardless of size!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry if that sounded condescending.... I didn't realize how it may of sounded : ) !!!!! Glad she could find it so early!!!


----------



## minni2906

It didn't sound condescending at all!! I was just letting you know it's possible earlier and not to give up.


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome : ) Thank you!!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Lala - that's amazing! I am to scared to have a doppler. If I don't find the HB I will completely freak myself out.

Elizabean - congrats on your scan. Wonderful news!

AFM - my 12 week NT scan is Friday. I have to drive quite a distance so I will stay out there through the weekend and have a bit of a getaway. We are also doing the maternal fetal DNA test and those results won't be back until Dec. 4th give or take.

As long as the scan goes well, I think we will start to tell people and just hope that the blood test is also fine. I want to tell people at Thanksgiving and during Chanukah.


----------



## Ushindi

Elizabean said:


> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Wow - you ladies are talking about sausage turning your stomachs and now all I can think about is eating a sausage for lunch. Oh the wonders of it all!
> 
> I did end up having toad in the hole (sausages in yorkshire pudding) last weekend at my mums and loved it. Also have had hotdogs pop into my head at random times this week!
> 
> I had an appointment yesterday at 10+6, bub is looking good, its super wiggly and twisting around, kicking like mad. Dr said it is measuring about 3 days ahead but that is normal. This time next week I'll be having the NT scan then we can tell everyone! Yesterday was such a huge relief though.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? when are your scans booked in?Click to expand...


Congrats on your scan Elizabean! My scan is tomorrow - Thursday. This is my second one (first was at 8 weeks 3 days with hb of 178). Am not as nervous as I was in the first one, but still relatively nervous. I will be 12 weeks 3 days. We will then start announcing hoping all is well! Praying to see a growing bean. I have not had major symptoms except occasional heartburn and cramps. Also very grateful that I have had no disturbing symptom like spotting which has been characteristic of all my previous 4 pregnancies and 4 miscarriages.

All the best to those expecting scans!


----------



## Krissy485

Ushindi said:


> Elizabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Wow - you ladies are talking about sausage turning your stomachs and now all I can think about is eating a sausage for lunch. Oh the wonders of it all!
> 
> I did end up having toad in the hole (sausages in yorkshire pudding) last weekend at my mums and loved it. Also have had hotdogs pop into my head at random times this week!
> 
> I had an appointment yesterday at 10+6, bub is looking good, its super wiggly and twisting around, kicking like mad. Dr said it is measuring about 3 days ahead but that is normal. This time next week I'll be having the NT scan then we can tell everyone! Yesterday was such a huge relief though.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? when are your scans booked in?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on your scan Elizabean! My scan is tomorrow - Thursday. This is my second one (first was at 8 weeks 3 days with hb of 178). Am not as nervous as I was in the first one, but still relatively nervous. I will be 12 weeks 3 days. We will then start announcing hoping all is well! Praying to see a growing bean. I have not had major symptoms except occasional heartburn and cramps. Also very grateful that I have had no disturbing symptom like spotting which has been characteristic of all my previous 4 pregnancies and 4 miscarriages.
> 
> All the best to those expecting scans!Click to expand...




good luck tomorrow!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ushindi

I did not get to ultrasound but doctor used a doppler and we heard a strong heartbeat. What a relief! I prayed for almost two hours yesterday night for a healthy baby, a healthy me and safe delivery. I got another good news that my blood pressure which was rising was now normal. I am grateful to God.


----------



## Krissy485

Ushindi said:


> I did not get to ultrasound but doctor used a doppler and we heard a strong heartbeat. What a relief! I prayed for almost two hours yesterday night for a healthy baby, a healthy me and safe delivery. I got another good news that my blood pressure which was rising was now normal. I am grateful to God.

Congrats wonderful to hear!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Ushindi - congrats - another wonderful step in the right direction! I have a question for you - you said your blood pressure had been rising - I noticed that my blood pressure has been higher than normal (just over the average, usually it's low) both times it was tested this pg. Is there a reason this can happen? Is it anything to worry about this early on?


----------



## Krissy485

Ella- had that sort of high bp with my other pregnancies....it was actually the first sign I was pregnant with my second child when I went to the dr bc my ankle was swollen and my bp was up the nurse goes you don't have high bp I said only when I was pregnant before did a test sure enough pregnant. it was like that with my other pregnancies to. my bp goes from ok to high even now. it can depend on also if you are stressed or excited when you go to the dr to. my ob before always told me they that don't begin to worry until the bottom number is consitatnly about 90 then they do further testing. there are some women who need to be on bp meds while pregnant. but every time you go to the dr they test for protein in your urnine and if there is some then they will do further testing. I wouldn't worry too much unless you dr seems concern at least that I was my experience with it.

down to 11 days til my next scan.....eeeekkkkk!!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks Krissy! Maybe it's just nerves... I'm always a bit shaky and nervous when I go to the doctor!

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Krissy485

thanks....really getting nervous though bc this is when the baby died last time and I had the mmc that was found at 11+4 last time. I am still supper exhausted...boobs hurt off and on nausea doing better. just nerves are starting to get to...I try not to think about it but hard not to. I know you know what I mean!!! 

at least there is so much going on over the next 11 days that hopefully the days will fly by! I am sure I have probably read this a million times...forgive my prego brain....but have you told extended family yet?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

We've just told parents, we plan to tell the rest when I get to 2nd trimester!

No wonder you're nervous! I hope you have a healthy, sticky bean in there! I'm also so nervous, the longer I feel pg for, the more I can't imagine losing this baby - I feel so attached already. And I feel so nauseous! Don't want to think about it all being for nothing :(

POSITIVITY right? The majority of pregnancies go well. We will be fine! Grow, babies, grow!


----------



## Krissy485

That's the way I try to keep thinking about it! my mom told me a few weeks ago she had a dream that I had the baby and everything was ok. she said that with my other 3 loses she never had a dream like that so she knows everything will be ok. like my dh says it has to be ok. and I am proud of him bc when I talk about the kids and this baby I will say things like your 4 kids....and he will go don't you mean 7 because I had the 3 mc I know I count them it just makes me happy he does to bc most men don't get. he will be there with me on the 2nd holding my hand....after the scan we plan on going out to dinner with my parents and the kids to tell the kids about the new baby.

have you bought anything yet? my mom actually bought the baby a couple onesies that have saying on them about grandma lol


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Aww, so lovely of your DH to be like that! :)

We haven't bought anything yet, but I have a couple of outfits that we bought to give as gifts and then decided to keep for ourselves !!! , so I have some pink onesies and a cute blue stripy dungaree set. We're not going to buy anything else until MUCH later. Been looking at maternity wear and strollers online though, those are my two favorite things to look at :)


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations ushindi. Great news!!

I have my booking scan this afternoon. I'm only 11 weeks so feeling really nervous again as most of my pregnancy symptoms have been lessening (apart from night time toilet visits!!) keeping fingers and toes crossed we have a healthy growing bean. Xx


----------



## Krissy485

Good luck today LALA!!!

Ella I haven't bought anything yet either.....I cant wait till we know what the baby is then I am gonna go crazy!!!! I told dh if it is a girl everything will be pink lol.


----------



## LalaR

Back from scan and all is good. A very active little one with an official due date of 10 June. Next appointment not until 23 January now- ages away!!!xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Ladies!!!! I just got my Doppler in and found baby's heartbeat right away!!!! I'm so reassured now!!! I'll try to post the video!!!


----------



## LalaR

Yay pink!!! It's a wonderful sound isn't it? Xx


----------



## Krissy485

LalaR said:


> Back from scan and all is good. A very active little one with an official due date of 10 June. Next appointment not until 23 January now- ages away!!!xx

Congrats Lala wonderful news! Why do u go so long between appt or is that ur next scan date?


----------



## Ushindi

LalaR said:


> Back from scan and all is good. A very active little one with an official due date of 10 June. Next appointment not until 23 January now- ages away!!!xx

Congratulations LalaR
Imagine I usually feel nervous on behalf of thread members going on a scan and usually pray that everytime I log in, there will be good news. I am happy to get some good news. My next appointment is Dec 18 so not so far off. I have learnt p
patience.


----------



## Ushindi

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Ushindi - congrats - another wonderful step in the right direction! I have a question for you - you said your blood pressure had been rising - I noticed that my blood pressure has been higher than normal (just over the average, usually it's low) both times it was tested this pg. Is there a reason this can happen? Is it anything to worry about this early on?

Ella_Hopeful
As long as your blood pressure is within the normal range, the doctor will not worry. Our bodies are busy right now making the baby so this is bound to increase our blood pressure. 

I was told by doctor and also read that it is normal for blood pressure to increase during pregnancy. But the increament should be within the healthy range. So if your blood is within the healthy range even though it is higher, that is okay and you have nothing to worry about. 

However, if it goes beyond the healthy range, the doctors usually worry and will work to bring it down to normal range. Not controlling blood pressure can result in pre eclampsia which is a life threatening condition.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Had my NT scan. All went really well. I won't have my bloods for two weeks but the scan was so good the geneticist is not worried. Heard the heartbeat, my babes hands open and close, the NT is perfect, 10 fingers and toes, 4 chambers to the heart (which typically you can't see this early), organs working properly, three layers to the cord, to sides of the brain with proper division, nasal and jaw bone - it's all there and the correct size, and measuring one week ahead. He said they only change the due date if dates are ahead by 9 days or more so sticking with June 4. 

We will start telling friends this week and told extended family last night.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wonder... that's fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Elizabean

ItsAWonder said:


> Had my NT scan. All went really well. I won't have my bloods for two weeks but the scan was so good the geneticist is not worried. Heard the heartbeat, my babes hands open and close, the NT is perfect, 10 fingers and toes, 4 chambers to the heart (which typically you can't see this early), organs working properly, three layers to the cord, to sides of the brain with proper division, nasal and jaw bone - it's all there and the correct size, and measuring one week ahead. He said they only change the due date if dates are ahead by 9 days or more so sticking with June 4.
> 
> We will start telling friends this week and told extended family last night.

This is great news! So happy for you!

I'm getting my NT scan in exactly 24 hours! So nerve wracking!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Wonder - congrats on your scan!!!

Is anyone else having difficulty staying positive when the pregnancy is invisible? When I suck my bloated stomach in I'm as flat as a pancake and it makes me nervous... even though I've read the uterus doesn't rise up until 12 weeks. Shouldn't there be SOMETHING there???


----------



## pinkpassion

Ella, I thought the same thing and it really worried me... but baby's heart is beating away, Thanks to my Doppler I reassured myself that baby is still happy and healthy? In there!!! I can't wait until Thursday to use it again. I've told myself I can only use it once a week, but have used it last night .... o well, twice this week shouldn't hurt right?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Elizabean - thinking of you today. I am sure all is going well!


----------



## Krissy485

congrats wonder!!!!

ella I agree! it also makes me more nervous for my scan coming up on Monday!!! I cant wait but at the same time I can lol


----------



## ItsAWonder

We started to tell our friends and extended family last night. Since I am so small and have a bit of a belly now people were already guessing. It's all starting to feel real and exciting!


----------



## LalaR

I know how you feel. I rolled over in bed last night and definitely felt a firmness in my low tummy that wasn't there a week or two ago. All very real. We decided to tell everyone at the start of the week since I've reached 12 weeks now. Shocked is most people's reaction!!!


----------



## Elizabean

Had the scan and consult yesterday- everything is perfect and bub passed with flying colours!

I started calling my grandparents and cousins last night to tell them, it seems so surreal though. I haven't put on any weight at all but my body has changed shape a bit. I just want a bump now to prove it really is happening!

Its also funny that I have been wanting to shout it from rooftops since I poas, but now its hard to know what to do and who to tell. I don't really want to do a FB announcement as we all know how much it hurts if you are struggling with a loss or fertility problems.

How is everyone else feeling? its amazing we are all coming up to second tri! Woohoo!


----------



## LalaR

Brilliant news elizabean!! Congrats!! Xx


----------



## Ushindi

Hi ladies
I am 14 weeks today. Its been 2 weeks since hearing the heartbeat and I am curious to see little bean. I am going for a self prescribed private scan tomorrow and also seeing another obs/gyn privately just to get a second perspective on issues - especially 2nd trimester risks and how to manage them. I go back to my regular gyn on 18 Dec.

I have also been on Pelvic rest since BFP and DH has been really patient. So i have just been curious on when to resume sex. Any of you on pelvic rest? When do you resume your regular sex life?

Its true, it gets easier past 12 weeks but the worry can still grip from time to time. Praying all goes well tomorrow. Cheers!!


----------



## Ushindi

Elizabean said:


> Had the scan and consult yesterday- everything is perfect and bub passed with flying colours!
> 
> I started calling my grandparents and cousins last night to tell them, it seems so surreal though. I haven't put on any weight at all but my body has changed shape a bit. I just want a bump now to prove it really is happening!
> 
> Its also funny that I have been wanting to shout it from rooftops since I poas, but now its hard to know what to do and who to tell. I don't really want to do a FB announcement as we all know how much it hurts if you are struggling with a loss or fertility problems.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling? its amazing we are all coming up to second tri! Woohoo!

Sure a relief to be in second tri (14 weeks for me). As for telling people, I changed my mind about it and plan to keep a low profile in December so in January, people can guess for themselves. I have only told selected family members. Cant wait for the bump to grow so that one look at me will be come a loud announcement! I am already checking online for maternity dresses for January ready for the big reveal!


----------



## Elizabean

Ushindi, wow 14 weeks already, that is so exciting!

I like your plan on laying low then "blooming". Let everyone work it out!


----------



## pinkpassion

I've already got a bump... and I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow.. we are not telling anyone until 15 weeks, so I imagine I'll really have a nice bump, so it'll be exciting to see everyone's reaction!!! :) I can't believe 2nd tried is just around the corner... it's a good feeling, but in the same time I know I need to just get through my scan on Friday!!! I'm so anxious!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

pink - is it a real bump or just bloat??? 

I know I said this before but I'm STILL so nervous baby isn't growing because I don't have a hint of a bump or anything when I breath in :(


----------



## Ushindi

Ella_Hopeful said:


> pink - is it a real bump or just bloat???
> 
> I know I said this before but I'm STILL so nervous baby isn't growing because I don't have a hint of a bump or anything when I breath in :(

Ella-hopeful, bumps do not appear until second trimester in the healthiest of pregnancies. For me, I have clearly visible bump because I have 2 large fibroids (its like am carrying triplets). Others also get bumps because their stomach/uterine muscles are loose. So do not worry about size of bump in first trimester.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

...I don't want a visible bump yet, okay, well, I do, but that's just because baby bumps are cute ;).

Really I just want to be able to push in and feel my uterus somewhere in there! Some kind of sign that baby is growing...


----------



## pinkpassion

I have a bump, my Dr said it's because of my size... I am 4'10" and 90lbs , and a very short torso... it literally has nowhere to go, my bloat disappeared 2 weeks ago and now that's left is bump... nothing is impossible... I have friends that don't show until 16+ weeks...


Ushindi.. I feel your statement is untrue about bumps not appearing until second tri in healthy pregnancy... my pregnancy is very healthy, no fibroids, no tumors, no reason other than size for my bump to have come forward... my Dr confirmed it's indeed true bump, and I'm just 12 weeks today... nothing is impossible!!! :)


----------



## Ushindi

Hi ladies
Just back from my scan and the baby is doing good and even waved. I did not get the full report because there was an emergency and I allowed the doctor to go. I however heard the heartbeat which as usual is reassuring. I thank God!!

The surprise is that the I was upgraded by full 7 days as the ultrasound showed I am 15 weeks 1 day and not 14 weeks 1 day. This is expected since all members of my family usually deliver big and heavy babys. So I will not change my due date. In any case, I hear they do not change unless the discrepancy is more than 9 days.


----------



## pinkpassion

Great news!!! That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yay, great news!!!


----------



## Krissy485

Had my nt scan yesterday and all is great! Baby hb was 160 and and moving around like crazy probably bc I drank a huge thing of apple juice before hand lol. Here is a pic they have me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aleeah

Hi Ladies,

Is it ok if I join you all too please? I'm due 7th June 2014 and this is my 5th pregnancy, as I've had 4 miscarriages. I've been stalking you all for ages but didn't want to tempt fate by joining a pregnancy thread, I've done this before and been very sad to leave.

I've been having weekly scans due to the miscarriages, so have been very lucky to see baby bean growing, had my final scan with the recurrent miscarriage clinic a few weeks back and my NT scan last week. All's looking well.

Sorry for all your losses but I'm glad I found you all, as you seem to be a great bunch xxx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi Aleeah - welcome!

Glad to see so many healthy scans! Congrats to all!!!

Ella - do not worry about when your bump arrives. It will arrive. I am also very small so my bump appeared early. Although it's nice in many ways, it also made it very hard to hide. By 11 weeks people were already whispering b/c I went from a flat strong stomach to a bit of a belly. My bloat disappeared at about 10 weeks. Since my bump appeared though, it hasn't yet changed and my babe is growing just fine. Your uterus probably hasn't come above the pubic bone yet but it will in the next few weeks.

Got my maternal fetal DNA results and all is normal and healthy! Negative for all chromosome abnormalities. If we want to know the sex they have that as well but, for now, we want to wait.

Next scan on Thursday.


----------



## pinkpassion

Wonder YAY!!!!! Congrats... I don't know how You're holding out on finding out the sex!!! I don't think I could be as good lol!!!

aleeah -welcome and Congrats on your pregnancy!!! It's so hard to be pregnant after so many losses!!!!


----------



## Elizabean

Hi Aleeah, welcome and congrats:flower:

Wonder, great news on the test results. Are you planning on finding out the sex at all? We aren't going to find out, team yellow for me!:yellow:

Krissy, glad your scan went well. I love seeing bub wave!

Pink passion, have you taken any photos of your bump? I feel like I'm big and round, especially at night, but it varies.

Ella, I think I read somewhere that most women start to show between 12 and 18 weeks, so there is no need for you to worry at all.

Ushindi, great to hear all is well and bub is even ahead of schedule!

AFM, we are packing up our house ready to move next monday, and last night I had a crazy pregnant lady meltdown because my suitcase, which I was going to pack some clothes in had a stick spot on top- I convinced myself it was rat pee (never mind I have never sen a rat anywhere near my current house) and freaked out at DH because he laughed at how irrational I was being. I realize now it was crazy, but its like a primal lizard brain takes over trying to protect this bub.

Anyone else have any silly stories or is it just me?!

Anyway, a week on from my 12 week scan and I have finally gotten around to posting some pics!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks1.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 3









12 weeks2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aleeah

*Ella Hopeful* - Like all the other ladies have said, don't worry if you're not showing yet. At my 12 week scan my dates got bumped up, as was further along than I thought and my uterus has shifted to above my pubic bone but I still have no bump at all. I'm also very slim but all I get is bloat in the evenings, because of my weekly scans I can see bubba is growing really well, just isn't showing on the outside yet. I know some women that didn't show unil 18 weeks! I sympathise about wanting a cute bump though, I totally want a cute bump to even out the now silly big boobs!:blush::haha:

*ItsAWonder *- I'm impressed you've held out finding out the sex too, I'd like to think I'd hold out but I know I would cave in before I'd finished the sentence and ask!:haha: glad all's well with bubba x

*Pinkpassion* - Thanks for the welcome, it wasn't easy at first being pregnant again. Especially as the specialists asked us not to try until they had our results etc and this one shocked us, as we were using the withdrawal method (which evidently doesn't work!!) but it's been the happiest surprise ever. We must've caught this one exactly 2 weeks after the D&C with the twins, still a bit surprised to be pregnant but over the moon!:happydance:

*Elizabean* - Such amazing scan photo's! My pics at the NT scan weren't very clear, your little baby looks gorgeous! And yes can bet we've all had major meltdowns over silly things!:thumbup: xx


----------



## Ushindi

Elizabean said:


> Hi Aleeah, welcome and congrats:flower:
> 
> Wonder, great news on the test results. Are you planning on finding out the sex at all? We aren't going to find out, team yellow for me!:yellow:
> 
> Krissy, glad your scan went well. I love seeing bub wave!
> 
> Pink passion, have you taken any photos of your bump? I feel like I'm big and round, especially at night, but it varies.
> 
> Ella, I think I read somewhere that most women start to show between 12 and 18 weeks, so there is no need for you to worry at all.
> 
> Ushindi, great to hear all is well and bub is even ahead of schedule!
> 
> AFM, we are packing up our house ready to move next monday, and last night I had a crazy pregnant lady meltdown because my suitcase, which I was going to pack some clothes in had a stick spot on top- I convinced myself it was rat pee (never mind I have never sen a rat anywhere near my current house) and freaked out at DH because he laughed at how irrational I was being. I realize now it was crazy, but its like a primal lizard brain takes over trying to protect this bub.
> 
> Anyone else have any silly stories or is it just me?!
> 
> Anyway, a week on from my 12 week scan and I have finally gotten around to posting some pics!

These are very cute pictures Elizabean! Wow!


----------



## Ushindi

pinkpassion said:


> I have a bump, my Dr said it's because of my size... I am 4'10" and 90lbs , and a very short torso... it literally has nowhere to go, my bloat disappeared 2 weeks ago and now that's left is bump... nothing is impossible... I have friends that don't show until 16+ weeks...
> 
> 
> Ushindi.. I feel your statement is untrue about bumps not appearing until second tri in healthy pregnancy... my pregnancy is very healthy, no fibroids, no tumors, no reason other than size for my bump to have come forward... my Dr confirmed it's indeed true bump, and I'm just 12 weeks today... nothing is impossible!!! :)

Pink Passion, your statement is also true. A healthy pregnancy especially in first trimester is not assured by size of bump. Both visible (like yours) and invisible bumps (like Ella hopeful) can be healthy. For me, I cannot wait to to fully dress in maternity dresses. Anxiously waiting to make some online orders!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ushindi, I know... I really want to go all out, can't wait until my bump grows and grows... although no one knows yet so it's still on the dl lol... also I'm curious what does your name mean? I like your avatar pic!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Bumped into a friend the other day who has been out of town. She is due in 6 weeks and reminded me of exactly how big our bumps are going to get. Between that and a few people in the past few days telling me I look pregnant, I am now ready to slow the bump down..... Chance - none. (Of course I secretly like it...)

Elizabean - those pics are amazing! Congrats again!

I had a mini melt down this AM as well. The plows left snow berms at the end of my street that were about 3 feet high so I could not ride my bike to work or take my car. (I am still on a lifting restriction so I can't carry my bike over the berm.)

Had to walk and it's very slick and icy. Ranted the entire way and almost cried when I got the office.

Reality check - I live about 5 blocks from work, it's snowing - which is my favorite thing in the world, it's not too cold, the mountains look like a wonderland and I have grippers for my shoes so I don't slide. Ready to enjoy my walk home and maybe take the long route. Or go for an evening ski.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I was having cramps the past few days so went for an emergency scan - saw baby!!!!!! 12 weeks now and everything looking good. Our little bean is not so little, and was bouncing around in there, moving its arms and legs. I feel so relieved! And the lack of visible bump doesn't mean a thing!

https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/DSC04385.jpg


----------



## Elizabean

Oh Ella, what a cutie!

I hope you are feeling better now. Did they say why you might be cramping?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ella - so happy that you have been reassured! The scan looks wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

They said the cramping is probably dehydration... they put me back on progesterone in case it's actual contractions, and said it should be fine. The US showed no sign of anything wrong, neither did the pelvic exam, so looks like no damage has been done, gotta drink up though!!!


----------



## Ushindi

pinkpassion said:


> Ushindi, I know... I really want to go all out, can't wait until my bump grows and grows... although no one knows yet so it's still on the dl lol... also I'm curious what does your name mean? I like your avatar pic!!

Hello Pinkpasion
My names means "Victory" in Kiswahili language spoken widely in Eastern Africa. They say look for a unique name and I ran out of ideas in English.


----------



## Ushindi

Hello ladies
I have been sharing good news all along but yesterday (Sunday), I had a scare. I have been on pelvic rest after BFP until yesterday Sunday when DH and I had sex. I went on with my activities but in the evening, I noticed a streak of red blood in the tissue. I wiped until there was no more. I waited an hour,went to pee and there was no more blood. I waited three hours into late night and still no more blood. This morning (Monday), no blood. But am at the doctors waiting to consult.. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## pinkpassion

It may just be irritation to the cervix... I'll be praying for good news!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

And.. I really like your user name and the meaning!! Are you from Africa if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ushindi - Wishing you the best.

Many things can break capillaries in the cervix and it's nothing to worry about. Sex, driving on bumpy dirt roads, exercise etc. can increase blood flow to the cervix and/or irritate the cells causing physically harmless bleeding (not so harmless mentally.) I hope this is all that is happening to you.


----------



## minni2906

Probably nothing to worry about, Ushindi. Probably just irritated your cervix. But good that they're seeing you anyway.

I saw my baby's heartbeat on Friday. :) it was so wonderful and lessened my anxiety sooo much!! Now waiting for a call back to schedule a perinatology consult and scan. :coffee:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thinking of you Ushindi, hope it's just irritation like everyone says!


----------



## Ushindi

Dear Ladies
Thank you very much for your kind and encouraging words. This experience of loss has made all of you very knowledgeable on this matters. Maybe so you can be of help to others. You were right and it was an irritation of the cervix. I heard the hearbeat loud and clear with the doctors doppler..(169-170hbp)

However, the doctor was worried about the mild cramping I have been getting especially combined with the bleed. So am still on progesteron for the next two weeks.


----------



## Ushindi

pinkpassion said:


> And.. I really like your user name and the meaning!! Are you from Africa if you don't mind me asking?

Yes Pinkpassion. I am proudly African. Cheers!:winkwink:


----------



## Krissy485

ushindi- guess I did not realize that you were on progesterone to. i take 200mg 3x a day. i am taking my through week 13 so i am done a week from Saturday yay!

afm had a scare and ended up in er last night. i have a nasty sinus infection and was put on antibiotics yesterday. well i took it went to sleep and work up 5 hours later in a cold sweat and nauseas enough to puke and head pounding. i went to er bc i was not sure what was going on and in the end i was my bp was high, 166/91, did blood work got fluids and in the end bp is up bc i am sick, at least they hope, so came home to rest and fluids. hopefully work understands me calling in again bc honestly when it comes down to it baby comes before my job they can fire me if they want to!

glad to see so many good scans and hb on hear always nice to hear!!!!

i personally cant wait to gender scan in about 6-7weeks so i can start shopping!!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ushindi - I am glad to see that things went fairly well. Although resting is tough when we still need to live our lives, I do hope you are able to take some time off of your feet to relax.

Krissy - sorry you are so sick. Hope this passes quickly as well. As far as work goes, you are right, your baby is much more important than your job. It would be very arrogant of your boss to fire you for illness.


----------



## Ushindi

Krissy485 said:


> ushindi- guess I did not realize that you were on progesterone to. i take 200mg 3x a day. i am taking my through week 13 so i am done a week from Saturday yay!
> 
> afm had a scare and ended up in er last night. i have a nasty sinus infection and was put on antibiotics yesterday. well i took it went to sleep and work up 5 hours later in a cold sweat and nauseas enough to puke and head pounding. i went to er bc i was not sure what was going on and in the end i was my bp was high, 166/91, did blood work got fluids and in the end bp is up bc i am sick, at least they hope, so came home to rest and fluids. hopefully work understands me calling in again bc honestly when it comes down to it baby comes before my job they can fire me if they want to!
> 
> 
> glad to see so many good scans and hb on hear always nice to hear!!!!
> 
> i personally cant wait to gender scan in about 6-7weeks so i can start shopping!!!!


So sorry about your sickness Krissy. Praying that you get well soon. Of course our babies come first - even though our jobs are also important since they help us support our babies. 

For me this is my very first baby even though it is my fifth pregnancy so cant wait to shop also.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Krissy - I hope you feel better soon!

I'm also on progesterone. I stopped at 10 weeks, but have been having contractions of some sort, so they put me back on it for the time being. I'm taking 200mg 2x a day. Ushindi - are you taking the progesterone vaginally? If so, it's very possible the irritation is from the progesterone. I've heard that's quite common.


----------



## Ushindi

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Krissy - I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I'm also on progesterone. I stopped at 10 weeks, but have been having contractions of some sort, so they put me back on it for the time being. I'm taking 200mg 2x a day. Ushindi - are you taking the progesterone vaginally? If so, it's very possible the irritation is from the progesterone. I've heard that's quite common.

Ella Hopeful - I took progesterone vaginally upto beginning of week 14 (3 Dec). I was taking big dose - 3 X 400mg daily. Due to the mild cramps I have been experiencing and the scare from the bleed, I am now taking progesterone tablets twice daily for the next two weeks. The vaginal progesterone could also have caused some irritation because the last day of use, I really struggled to push it in. I think I was tired of it and would get tense when its time to insert.


----------



## Ushindi

Happy to report that I have started my vacation. Yay!! I report back to work on 6 Jan 2014 - the day am supposed to see the doctor for my next appointment. Doctor advised and repeated that I should stay put and not travel. Am happy to relax and put my feet up for movie marathons, and good books. Would appreciate if anyone recommends any good book on pregnancy and childbirth and also on raising newborns.

On another different note, I suspect am feeling baby movement. I have tried to read the internet on how this feels and comparing to what am feeling. I am plus size with anterior placenta so did not expect it this soon so I am ignoring the feeling until I feel movement I cannot mistake. I am 15 weeks 2 days by LMP but latest measurements from scan put me at 16 weeks and 2 days with a due date shifting to 26 May. I cant believe I have had this favor after 4 recurrent miscarriages. I am not taking it for granted and feel humbled to the point of crying.


----------



## Elizabean

Wow Ushindi, a long holiday and feeling the baby move, what a lovely time for you! It is such lovely news :flower:


----------



## LalaR

I'm so glad everything is going ok for you now Ushindi. Bleeding is scary but often it means nothing. Amazing to have felt movements already. I think I was about 17 weeks when I did with my first. It was like little squirmy tickles deep inside. I'm hoping that maybe round about Christmas I might feel this little one. I hope you enjoy your holiday. I can suggest "What to expect when you're expecting" as a good pregnancy book. I never had a baby advice book other than the free nhs ready steady baby one so no suggestions there. Antenatal classes were what I found most useful. Do they have them easily accessible where you are based? Xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Got back from my scan, everything doing okay :) Baby measuring 13w6d.


----------



## Elizabean

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Got back from my scan, everything doing okay :) Baby measuring 13w6d.

Great news!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Got back from my scan, everything doing okay :) Baby measuring 13w6d.

Wonderful news. Congrats!


----------



## Ushindi

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Got back from my scan, everything doing okay :) Baby measuring 13w6d.

Wow! This is great!! Congrats


----------



## LalaR

So glad all is ok Ella. x


----------



## CJJM54

Hope you all are well! Found out yesterday via Harmony test that I'm expecting a girl. I'm shocked to say the least. I was expecting and hoping for another boy. Guess I have 5 months to get used to it lol


----------



## Ushindi

CJJM54 said:


> Hope you all are well! Found out yesterday via Harmony test that I'm expecting a girl. I'm shocked to say the least. I was expecting and hoping for another boy. Guess I have 5 months to get used to it lol

Congratulations despite that a girl was not what you expected. Will google to learn something about the harmony test. As for me, it does not matter whether boy or girl since it is my first baby after 4 losses. Am 17 weeks from Monday and just praying for a healthy bouncy baby.


----------



## pinkpassion

I find out Friday what our little bundle is!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

So excited to see some sexes! Still staying on team yellow here. I am with you Ushindi - after two losses I just want a healthy baby but I keep feeling like this is a girl. Won't I be surprised if I am wrong!

Hope everyone is having a great holiday season!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Where's everyone gone? Hope the holiday season has been fun for everyone :)

pinkpassion - congrats on being team :pink:!

AFM - I'm feeling real, strong kicks :happydance: . Crazy, huh??? Baby's doing well at 16 weeks, had the most gorgeous scan (really was to check my cervix etc. due to cramps, thank goodness everything's fine) and saw baby's little profile - the tiniest cutest nose and sticky out lips :cloud9:


----------



## pinkpassion

How precious!!!! I'm glad baby is doing so well!! 

I've been doing well, really feeling a lot of movement from our little girl!!! No strong kicks yet, but that's ok!!!! I can't wait until hubby can feel it!! I think he feels left out because I'll say oohhh she's moving and he'll put his hand on my belly even though I tell him he probably won't be able to feel it yet!!
We've pretty much picked out the name Hannah!! Which is exciting and we are working on the nursery this week, getting it organized!! It's all so fun and exciting!! Can't wait for my 20 week scan!!!


----------



## Elizabean

Ella, lovely to hear about your good scan results. Its amazing seeing the progression of bub from little blob to having facial features. Movements are so exciting, I felt my first on new years eve, and its been wiggling around today too. I love it!

Pinkpassion, I love the name Hannah, its beautiful. 
We were lucky enough to be given a whole nursery worth of furniture by a family member yesterday so we will be getting our nursery in order very soon too. Good luck getting set up!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Happy New Year ladies. Glad everyone is doing well.

Not feeling much movement here. Just some occasional bubbles and had a few kicks about 1 week ago. Had a doc's appointment yesterday though and heartbeat is strong and happy. My 20 week scan is scheduled for the 15th!!! Can't wait!

We won't be able to set up our nursery until after the baby is here as we recently finished a remodel and need to put a lot of things in storage instead of the to-be nursery. It's possible that we are going to put our house on the market in the next few weeks as well with the hope of buying something a little bigger. Probably not the best time to plan this but the market seems right.. now...

Luckily we would only have to move a few blocks so it would be fairly easy, as far as a move goes.

Pink passion - congrats on being team pink and I love the name Hannah!


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all!!! It's exciting getting everything in order and done!!! Our nursery is coming together!! I can't wait to start getting more so I can take pics !!! Baby things are so expensive though!!! O man, I was looking at baby hangers today and they are ridiculously priced... anyone got any ideas on how to get some cheaper? I'm going to keep an eye on the newspaper classifieds for some.


----------



## pinkpassion

Also... forgot to mention...
We are going to be cloth diapering!! I made 140 cloth wipes today!! I'm so excited!!!.here's a pic!!
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-03 19.18.10.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LalaR

Happy new year everyone! Hope you are all well.

So glad everything is coming together for you pinkpassion. You sound very organised. Our nursery is already set up as it is currently our 12 month olds room. We will move her eventually into another room but it needs painted and reorganised first. I assume you mean coat hangers for baby clothes? I bought a packet when pregnant last time but to be honest we have hundreds now as most shops give the hangers with the clothes if you want them. I wouldn't buy hangers again. 

I've just started feeling some movements. I'm now 17+4 weeks with my 20 week scan booked for 23 jan. we still haven't decided if we want to find out if its a boy or girl. DH does and I don't so one of us is going to have to give in!! We didn't last time and I liked the surprise. Watch this space!! Xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Haven't been on for a while but it looks like everyone is doing well.

Any other updates ladies?

AFM - been feeling more movement this week. Little peanut was quite busy while I was at work yesterday. It still feels like bubbles more than specific kicks or punches but I love it either way.

DH and I decided we may try a turn and burn on our house. It's really small and some bigger houses on the market have come down in price. Luckily, places like ours are actually still selling high. So, we will most likely put it on the market for 2 or 3 months to see if we get any hits. If we do, there are a few houses we like that could buy, we got our down payment ready and got pre-approved for a loan. We also got a storage until to get rid of the clutter in our place to make it more presentable. It's a long, long, long shot but, fingers crossed!


----------



## pinkpassion

That's really great wonder!!!!

I've been good.. I had my flu shot on Monday, and my routine check up today and I had my ob look at my arm where I got the flu shot.. it became red and puffy yesterday and has gotten worse today and now has shooting pains into my shoulder... so anyway my Dr checked it out and turns out it's infected : /... she has prescribed me antibiotics but I'm quite hesitant to take them, although I don't want to leave it to get worse... so now I don't know what to do!!! I feel fine other than my arm/shoulder hurts... anyway, Maybe I'll try to ice the site and my shoulder and see if I can boost my immune system a little and give it a day!! 

Otherwise I'm just trying to get things done.. we've got our 20 week ultrasound scheduled for January 31st... just three weeks Away!!!!

how is everyone else?


----------



## Aleeah

Hey ladies,

Haven't been on for a while. I've felt movements the last couple of days, well actually they feel more like tiny little spasms way in the distance in my tummy but they're only really there in the mornings and in the night if I wake, so going to assume it's baby for now. Have my 20 week scan next week, convinced hubby to stay team yellow, so no gender reveal for us. Is everyone else finding out?? xxxx


----------



## asmcsm

I've got my anomaly scan scheduled for Monday! I'll be 18+4 then. Hoping that baby will cooperate and we'll be able to find out gender :) So far I haven't felt any flutters or movements :? not for lack of trying...I lay down super still and try and concentrate on whether or not anythings going on but so far the only thing I've felt is some little pulsing pinching pains way down low and I think that's just uterus stretching, not so much baby moving, then again, I've never done this before so not totally sure what to look out for lol


----------



## Aleeah

asmcsm said:


> I've got my anomaly scan scheduled for Monday! I'll be 18+4 then. Hoping that baby will cooperate and we'll be able to find out gender :) So far I haven't felt any flutters or movements :? not for lack of trying...I lay down super still and try and concentrate on whether or not anythings going on but so far the only thing I've felt is some little pulsing pinching pains way down low and I think that's just uterus stretching, not so much baby moving, then again, I've never done this before so not totally sure what to look out for lol

I only really felt them more regularly so could say it was movements the last few days and normally when I'm lying down really still, so you might feel something real soon :thumbup:. It's so exciting!! xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

asmcsm - I have found that I feel movement the most when I am sitting up so there is some pressure on my abdomen. I am sure you will start feeling a lot more soon.

Good luck to all those having scans!!

My 20 week scan will be on Wed when I will be exactly 20 weeks. Can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!

I've been feeling tons of movement the past week or two and this morning my DH felt the baby kick! It was amazing and since it's his birthday, it was also great timing.

Remaining team yellow as long as the baby doesn't accidentally show us anything on Wed. Since I know how to read ultrasounds I am hoping that the doctor is really careful about telling me when to look away....


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks for the tip ItsAWonder! I'm still not feeling anything! lol

Scan in 2 hours woohoo!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

My 20 week scan went well. Baby looks great and I still don't know the sex, (I was worried I would see the sex accidentally). The radiologist will review everything in the next day or two and my doc will talk to me about it at my next appointment in two weeks.

Currently my placenta is low, which was the only somewhat negative news we got, but it's not covering the cervix. There is a 90% chance it will rise as my uterus grows. Otherwise I will have a c-section. Either way it means I get another scan in 3rd trimester so that's a positive!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies - it's been a while. How are you all doing?


----------



## pinkpassion

Doing great here, baby is growing like a weed and getting more active and stronger!! We've been working on the nursery.. can't wait to post some pics : )


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Doing well over here too. 20 week scan is on Thursday - feeling very nervous but also excited! I have a real bump now, one I can't hide anymore!


----------



## LalaR

Doing ok here too. Repeat scan on Thursday coming because baby wasn't in the right position to see everything 2 weeks ago. Almost 23 weeks already and my bump is huge. Everyone keeps asking me when I finish work and saying, "almost there now!!". If I didn't know for sure I'd think there were 2 in there!! On a down note, I've got an anterior placenta so am hardly feeling any kicks this time round. Boo! Xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Lala - hope those kicks start for you soon!

Glad everyone else is doing well.

V-Day here so feel like I hit a major milestone!


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well. It's crazy to think we are approaching the final stages already. 
Bump is growing by the day and definitely getting more active. We found out at our repeat 23 week scan it is most likely a boy. Can't wait to meet him. L x


----------



## CJJM54

LalaR said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you are all well. It's crazy to think we are approaching the final stages already.
> Bump is growing by the day and definitely getting more active. We found out at our repeat 23 week scan it is most likely a boy. Can't wait to meet him. L x

all is good here! Juliana is growing and thriving! Can't wait until June already!!!! lol

hope you all are well!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yep, doing well over here. Expecting a little boy :) :) :)

Feeling lots of movements all the time, so reassuring. Still in disbelief though... it's incredible to think we're all over half way there!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Also doing well. Will be in 3rd trimester tomorrow!! Still love every minute that I am pregnant but I am ready to meet my baby. Cannot wait for June!


----------



## minni2906

I am currently fighting off a terrible cold. Haven't had a voice for three days now. I left work early Friday and had to call out today. I'm really hoping that today will be all I need to fully recover. I hate missing work, especially given that I'll be out for maternity leave in a few months! But, baby girl loves to kick me and I love when she does too. I have an appointment with my ob today at 2:45. :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Krissy485

Oh wow I think we all forgot about this thread lol! well now we are fastly approaching June I thought I would pop in. My due date is for June 21st but due to too much amniotic fluid, big baby and now my BP keeps going high they have decided to deliver him at 37weeks. So little Mister Blake will be here May 31st by planned csection.

Good luck to all those getting close to delivery and I hope ya'll had a lovely mothers day!


----------



## pinkpassion

I have been in early labor since last week and on bed rest since then, I'll likely be taken off bed rest next week to allow things to progress , so I may very well have a little one in the next week or so also!! :) can't wait to start reading everyone's birth announcement /stories!!!


----------



## Elizabean

Krissy485 said:


> Oh wow I think we all forgot about this thread lol! well now we are fastly approaching June I thought I would pop in. My due date is for June 21st but due to too much amniotic fluid, big baby and now my BP keeps going high they have decided to deliver him at 37weeks. So little Mister Blake will be here May 31st by planned csection.
> 
> Good luck to all those getting close to delivery and I hope ya'll had a lovely mothers day!

OOOh another June baby coming in May! I just booked in a c-section for May 30th due to baby's large size. Original due date was 11th June, so I will be 38 weeks 2 days. Baby is so big I'm worried most of the clothes we have will be too small! 
I hope you are ok over the next few weeks BP wise. 



pinkpassion said:


> I have been in early labor since last week and on bed rest since then, I'll likely be taken off bed rest next week to allow things to progress , so I may very well have a little one in the next week or so also!! :) can't wait to start reading everyone's birth announcement /stories!!!

This is very exciting- the last few weeks must have been a worry for you but good news they are letting you progress naturally. You are my bet for having the first June rainbow!


----------



## pinkpassion

Woo... that would be exciting to be the first!!! ;)


----------



## Krissy485

Pink I hope you are doing ok!

eliza-thanks! I find out tomorrow how I am doing I keep telling baby just one more week at least I got stuff to do lol and I know about big baby. the last weight they gave me was 5lb at 32 weeks and before that at 28w he was 3.5lb so both times 75% so they told me since he has been consistent and my other 3 kids were all close to 9lb at birth to expect him even at 37w to be at least 7lb or more. 

afm-i see ob tomorrow for NST then I have my scan right afterwards. I love seeing him change each week!


----------



## LalaR

Hello everyone, just wanted to let you know our little rainbow arrived yesterday. He is called Lewis Joseph and was born at 00:06 on Thursday 22 May at 37+2 weeks. He is a big lad - 9lb 1/2oz at birth. My waters broke Sunday night and I had a very quick induction on wed evening. Managed it all except the last 45mins with no pain relief then just gas and air. Ended up with an emergency forceps delivery due to fetal distress but still only gas and air!! 
He is absolutely gorgeous and we love him to bits already! On our way home now which will be perfect.


----------



## Elizabean

Congratulations LalaR! So exciting! Love the name too. So glad it all went well for you both!


----------



## Krissy485

Congrats LAlaR!!! wow big boy for 3 weeks early! did they have your dates wrong lol.....

hope everyone else is hanging in there ok!

I have one week left before baby blake will be here!


----------



## Krissy485

i know kind of late but better then never. my little on Blake was born 4 weeks early due to pre-eclamp. he weighed 6lb 13oz so good size but ended up in nicu for 10days due to pneumonia at birth. sooooo hard to deal with. he turns 6 mobths tomorrow and is an amazing baby and already 18lbs!

the real hard part is I lost my dad on oct 6th....so it is bitter sweet watching baby grow and not having my dad here.

hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

congrats :thumbup:

and im so sorry for your loss :cry:

hows everyone doing?

cant believe the babies are all approaching 6 months x


----------



## pinkpassion

We are good over this way!! Time is flying!! We are ready for #2 already!! Still breastfeeding exclusively!!


----------



## Krissy485

Thanks Ella! other than that we are doing great! 

pink I was able to breastfeed till he was 14weeks. I had to go back to work when he was 7 weeks and my job is so physically and emotionally demanding I dried up...sucks but at least he got the first 3 months.

whos ready for Christmas? we are pretty close to done! not an easy task with 4 kids!


----------

